# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [Gold] The Ultimate Gold Guide REVISITED. How To Sell Your Drops For Insane Prices

## stevesgamebox

Fully functional as of 3-10-2015 

Guide Start: *This guide will give you enough ammunition to take you from selling barely any farm drops, to selling thousands of golds in BOE’s every single day.*




It addresses the biggest issues in the farming community, and aims to take players from one end of the gold making spectrum to the other- with practical actionable advice. If you skim through it, you may come up with a few hidden gems, however if read from start to finish (with intent to implement) I can just about guarantee you, that you’ll make far more gold than the rest of the farming population.

As it’s what I teach when I consult & write gold guides for players who are willing to pay for them.

This Gigantic Post Will Teach You:

How to sell your farmed BOE items for what players call the “inflated tooltip price”


Why Splitting your time 50/50 between the AH and your farming spot(s) is far superior than the Traditional 80/20 Farm to AH split. (And how to go about doing this yourself)


 Why adding diversity to your farm profile will make you more gold, even if there’s a current farm that “trumps them all”


How you can post your auctions up to 10x faster. Far faster than the general population who only seem to know of auctioneer & auctionator as the only auction house add-ons available.


 Why players claim a farm is “10,000g per Hour when in reality most people only make 1,000g or so. If not much less.


And Most Importantly..
The underlying thinking process that separates two types of farming players: “The Casual Farmer & The Dedicated Auctioneer.” The mystery behind why one type of player seems sell farm drops for insane prices while the others collects scraps…

*
So What Happens When I Understand This?*

It’ll take you from just “praying” that your farm drops sell into “knowing” without a doubt that they’ll all eventually go (and make huge profits for you), so that the time you spent farming, is never spent in vain.

We’ll go over *how* you can get your greens to sell for the tooltip prices, *WHY* it seems that only some players can sell them for that much, and what you can do right now to get the same results.

As a bonus, we’ll go over the two farming archetypes that all players fall into. As I explain them, you’ll probably be able to identify yourself with one or the other. Of course there are many shades of gray, but for the most part, players usually fall on the extreme of both terms. But enough speculation, lets get into it! 
Casual Farmer or Dedicated Auctioneer



Right now ill state that the dedicated auctioneers makes much more gold than the casual farmer by nature. 

Most of you reading this will no doubt relate with the casual farmer. Hopefully by the end of this post, you’d made the decision to change that.

*Casual Farmers:* As their name implies, tend to be more casual players. Regardless of the ill associations with the word, being “casual” isn’t the reason why they make less gold with farm drops. The lack of understanding the auction house is. Casual Farmers usually have enough time to make thousands of gold pretty easily, in the same amount of time their already spending on WoW. _For them the real problem is knowing how, and actually believing it’s possible._ 

Which is difficult for them, since casual farmers usually have habits that sabotage their gold making.. such as:


Sticking to a single farm until the nerf hammer hits it.


Farming a spot to the point of over-saturation.


 Having cynical views towards various AH based tooltips in defense that they’re “inflated.” (Because Of course, green drops can never sell for that high, especially not on their server)

And the most important 2:

 Selling items far below their actual value. *The biggest gold making mistake ever*


And posting too few times to make any sales. *The second biggest gold making mistake ever.*



Players with these habits make up the majority of the farming population. Which means, _most, if not all the general farming population could be making tons more gold, in the same amount of time, if they took a couple of days out to get up-to-date on the latest auction house technology._ 

But now that we’ve gotten that out of the way, lets discuss their extreme opposites.. 

 

Dedicated Auctioneers: are very similar to casual farmers, with one exception – *They’re auction house saavy.* Dedicated auctioneers are more times than not, convinced 100% that whatevers on their tooltips, is the price an item will sell for in the auction house.

And with good reason.

Those same item sales continue to fund pretty much everything in Warcraft, from mounts, to repairs and more. I am one of them.

To be clear, here are the main characteristics that a dedicated auctioneer usually has:

We usually know about, and farm _many different spots._ We do this to diversify our profile and expand our loot to reach more customers. (*It also prevents over-saturation*). 


we are never worried about a spot getting nerfed, and actually welcome it, knowing it will *decrease* competition dramatically. Which is good news, since we have a surplus of items from before the farm was nerfed. 


 Usually upload auctions consistently. Times do vary. *But at the very least, 3 times a week as the minimum*


When we obtain a larger stock (800+) we do eventually scale back and post less– as gold is no longer an issue, and making it seems pointless (_Unless we like the feeling of having more than everyone else, or it’s a hobby of some sort_)


*Often have an abundance of 200+ items being uploaded at a time, for their full AH price* (As displayed on the tooltips).



Eventually we start to spend more time in the AH as they realize that it’s where the real gold is made. (And the funny thing is – sometimes when casual farmers insist on lowering their prices – *dedicated auctioneers may buy them out and sell them for the tooltip suggested price*)



But still, with all of that said, it still doesn’t answer the question of _WHY_. 

Why do dedicated auctioneers make more gold then casual farmers when they have access to the same stock?

The real answer is,* Dedicated auctioneers upload their auctions everyday.* Short and simple.

Casual Farmers don’t. It’s not because casual farmers are lazy, it’s because they think posting auctions is a inefficient use of their time. Past experience has taught casual farmers that farmed BOE’s simply won’t sell right away – so posting them is boring and yields no rewards.

What casual farmers cant see is that once you have a nice sum of auctions constantly being uploaded_ (say 150 or more)_ then they’ll start to sell a _very small_ portion every single day.

It’s the most important thing to you’ll ever learn about gold making. The thing is, it’s not that the farming greens don’t sell, it’s that the time in which they do sell is 100% random.

*Seriously.*

That green sword you found yesterday during your ZF farm may take* 3 months or more to sell.* But it will sell. Someone who’s uploading auctions consistently knows this, and just adds it to their auctioning pool, then* waits* for a sale. Very much like fishing. 

It’s a completely different mindset than the casual farmer, who watches their auctions_ with a hawks-eye praying that today is the lucky day someone swoops it up_. And its a shame, because if they knew how easily amassing hundreds of greens actually is… *to a point where you can get drip-feed sales everyday,* they’d never send any of the greens to the vendor again. 

So bluntly speaking, the more auctions you are consistently uploading, the more gold you will make and the more you can charge. (Because you really don’t care if the auction sells today or even next Christmas) Your making gold everyday and you love’ it. Period.

Which means: You won’t lower prices to supplicate to buyers. Ever. If they want it, they will pay for it. Full price. 

Actually I kinda have a rule for giving an estimate at how much of my auctions will sell.. and even though It’s not 100% completely accurate, it holds some truth to it.

*Here it is: Out of any given day, given that you have 100+ items to upload to the auction house, 7% of your auctions WILL sale. (Given that you’ve priced them correctly) Most folks will say “just 7%?”.. but they don’t know how great 7% actually is. Especially since you can post 1000 auctions or more in under 30 minutes with today’s auctioning technology.*

(This will imply that with 1000 auctions 70 will sell. Which is not true, it’s actually a random mix.) With 1,000 auctions I may sell about 55 of them and make anywhere between 9,000g-20,000g) everyday just by posting for 30-45 minutes.))

It really is no sweat, almost auto-pilot profits. All you have to do is farm and post. There are times when I can come out with 50k+ a week and not do any farming. Just uploading the drops from old farms / the things I found on the AH for cheap. So before you continue you need to get this down:

1) You can sell “Pioneers legplates of the monkey” for 145g, the inflated tooltip price

2) You can upload hundreds of auctions everyday without spending hours doing so.

3) You can cut your farming time in half (to invest in auctioning) and make 10x more profits

Learn this and you are more than half way there.



This is where it gets practical, so first let me lay the tools all out on the table. The following are the current tools I use to get the full job done. From identifying item prices, to posting 1,000+ items in under an hour, and even collecting what seems to be pages of sold auctions.

Some of these you may have seen before, others will most definitely be new. Here they are: 

Price Identification: Auctioneer / The TSM Desktop APP

Auctioning: Tradeskill Master, Tradeskill Master Auctioning,Tradeskill Master Mailing,

Miscellanous: Moggit

There are other, and more complicated combinations. However, this is what I’ve found to be the most simple and straight forward way to go about it.

For the means of explaining what they are, I urge you to visit each add-ons download pages to get an overview. But here’s a brief explanation:

Auctioneer: Auctioneer is basically the auction house add-on we’ll use to sell our items. It provides basic functionality with some perks that aren’t available with the original AH interface.

The TSM Desktop App: This is our bread and butter. One of the most amazing gold making apps available. This add-on gives us accurate pricing data for our tooltip – right from TSM’s Auction DB. It even updates the tooltips prices all by itself. Since the undermine journal is officially closed, this app serves as it’s well needed replacement. It will allow us to sell our items automatically - based on very accurate prices supplied by blizzards API. 

I know all the technical jargon sounds complicated, but really it isn’t. Once you get the desktop app set up – you’ll see how lightweight and easy it is to get it to function. Just download the add-on at the website, tell it what server to give you auction house data for, and you are all set.

Tradeskill Master: Tradeskill master is the system that will allow us to post all of our items automatically, in very little time. It has many uses, however our primary purpose in this scenario is to post our auction with very little effort (without having to waste time setting the prices ourselves).

Moggit: Provides a very pretty character model in out tooltips. It allows us to see what items look like without having to inspect them manually.

—

So the set up looks like this: Download these: Auctioneer / The TSM APP / Tradeskill Master, Tradeskill Master Auctioning /Tradeskill Master Mailing, / Moggit / Tradeskill Master Auction DB

And Finally The Most Important - TSM WoWuction!


Note: The TSM app has a small downloading process! I made a video to walk you through. *Please Refer to that entire process over at this post!*  It'll walk you through the entire process - even showing you on video how to set up your realms with the app. Here we go! (Get The New TSM GOLD MAKING TOOLTIPS for WOD. TSM APP SETUP GUIDE)

*DO NOT CONTINUE WITH THIS GUIDE UNTIL YOU'VE GOTTEN YOUR TOOLTIPS SET.*


------------------------------------------

Essentially the end result is a neat tooltip that resembles something like this:



Notice how clean that is? We only want to see 2 values. The Region Median & The Region Market Value (Which is entirely optional).

Please note that the video in the above link will help you achieve this result. Follow it to the end, and you'll have some stellar profit snatching tooltips to work with.

But now that that’s done, lets get into setting up TSM so we can sell out auctions – FAST.

*Setting Up TSM To Sell Your Auctions FAST:*

TSM is what allows you to post auctions at insane speeds. You will need it when you start to gather your arsenal of farm drops. While it may seem intimidating at first, using it is actually really easy. And much more efficient than posting manually.

Actually if it we’re not for TSM the whole “dedicated auctioneer” concept would be dead anyway. The point is to post your auctions without taking up too much time. If you spend loads of time just posting auctions, then your are missing the point entirely.

Essentially, by the end of this section, we’ll turn TSM into our personal auction house posting machine… And profit immensely because of it.

So to get TSM to sell things for us, we really only have to do 3 things:

1) Tell it which items to sell for us (Create a group in TSM)

2) Tell it for what prices to sell them for (Create an operation in TSM)

3) Go to the auction house and sell them. (Post With TSM)

Once that’s done, your only real worry is to get more items and make sure your stock never runs out.

Step 1: Telling TSM which items to sell for us (Creating A Group)

A group is a huge list of items. Simply it’s a big list that tells TSM which items to sell for you _(Basically A List of all our farming drops)_ This step is by far the most simple, and probably the most productive. Since once you tell TSM what drops to sell, it remembers it forever and you no longer have to tell it again. Simply Open TSM with /TSM. Then on the upper left hand side click groups.

This screen should pop-up asking you to give your first group a name. 




Lets call it “*All auction house wares*”. Type that in and hit enter. TSM will then ask you to create an operation. An operation is just a command string that tells TSM how to post your auctions. You can set the duration, fallback prices, contingency plans, min/maximum prices and more! And don’t worry, if “command string” sounds complicated – it’s not. Actually it’s really easy to set up.

Here’s how it will look on your screen after you enter your group name: 

Right under where it says “auctioning”, click “Create Auctioning Operation” The screen will change to this: 





It will ask you to name your operation first. Lets call it “Sell all farmed greens”. Hit enter and your good. TSM will ask you “if you want to apply this operation to the group you just created”. You don’t have to understand what this means right now. For the moment just Hit yes / okay.





After hitting yes, you’ll be taken to the operation main menu. You’ll see a bunch of tabs here called “general” “post” “cancel” “reset” “relationships” “management” – Click “Post” And boom. Just like that, your taken to the instruction manual behind your item posting system. Whatever values you enter here will determine how all your stock gets posted. So this step is very important.

*Pay close attention.*

The way we’ll configure this page will allow the TSM APP and TSM to communicate so that we can effectively post our auctions without setting any prices ourselves.

How?

First off, we’re going to tell TSM to post all of our items using the region market median price. Which is a big win for us because:

1) The Region market median reflects the real value of an item (eliminating the guess work)
2) We’ll never have to manually price our auctions again. Ever.
3) Time saved is astronomical. (AS-TRO-NOM-ICAL)

To do this’ we’ll have to enter the following values in the specified fields. To avoid confusion, ill lay them out for you and explain what each one means. Ill also provide a screenshot of my settings for the more visual folks out there. 




Enjoy.

Auction Settings:

Duration: 24 Hours (Leave as is)
Post Cap: 1 (Change to 500)
Stack Size: 1 (Leave as is)
Keep Quantity: 0 (Leave as is)

Auction Price Settings:

Bid Percent: 100% (Leave as is)
Undercut Amount: 1c (Change to 1g) Optional

Now it’s time for the post price settings.

These settings use a code that allow TSM to read it’s AuctionDB data. Which is epic all the way. Your add-ons will start to work together to create fully oiled profit system. The following code we’ll input, -“WoWuctionRegionMedian” is just telling TSM to sell your items for the region market median price. Which is based on the TSM App’s region market data (Which you’ve downloaded earlier, remember?)


Here’s the settings: (Copy what in quotation marks into the specified fields)

Minimum Price: 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian 
Normal Price: 100% WoWuctionRegionMedian
Maximum Price: 150% WoWuctionRegionMedian
When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price”
When Above Maximum: “Post For Maximum Price”

*And your done!* With that set up you just saved yourself dozens of hours of auctioning time. And possibly just set-up the most important gold making system ever invented.

But lets explain what we accomplished here.

“WoWuctionRegionMedian” looks scary and complicated right? Well don’t worry, all it means is “TSM’s region market median (Provided by WoWuction”. Which is the median price across all servers (A very accurate metric for determining an items value).

We gave TSM instructions to post based on this value. That’s all.

So now when we post an item, TSM will make 1 of many things happen! (You don’t have to read this section. It explains what TSM will do, it might be confusing to newbies – so if you are new to this just skip it and go ahead and start posting. You’ll learn what it does with practice)

TSM will:

1) Check if someone has your item in the auction house. If not it will post for 95% of the region market median price. (That’s what we told it to do in our Normal Price Setting)

2) If someone does have it, TSM will undercut them by 1g (That’s what we told it to do in our Undercut Amount Setting)

3) If someone has our item in for WAY Overpriced, TSM will post it at our maximum price of 150% region Market Median (That’s what we told it to do in our Above Maximum Price Setting).

4) If someone has the item in for WAY too low, TSM wont post the item at all (That’s what we told it to do in our Below Minimum Price setting)


Simple.

Now all that’s left is adding our farm items to our group and we’re ready to start posting.

Adding Our Farm Items To Our Groups:

This step is telling TSM what exactly to sell. Like I said before, we only need to do this once. Once done TSM will remember to sell it forever.

First you want to click “Groups” represented by the big blue shiny crystal in the upper left hand corner.
The group we created earlier should show up. We named it “All auction house wares”.

Click that, then click the tab called items. Ill show it to ya in this small screenie. Now a huge smorgasbord of items will pop up. These are the items in your inventory. Click all the greens / farm drops you want to sell in the auction house and click add.

Your done.

After you add your items to the group, mail to a bank alt. It will make retrieving the items easier for the next step.

Quick tip: Check the box “Ignore random enchants on ungrouped items” You’ll thank me later.

The last step: Posting our farm drops.

So we got everything set up. It’s time for the gold to start pouring in.

In this step we post all our items at lightning speeds using TSM. Take as much greens as you can to the auction house. It’s better if you mail them to an alt. It’s cleaner and allows you to stay organized. The biggest benefit to this is that all your items will sit in the mailbox into your ready to post them. Now head on over to the auction house. And talk to the auctioneer.

You will see these new tabs there. Click on the blue “auctioning” one. A screen should then pop up with the group we created. If you see it, then so far so good. Now, just hit start post scan and thats it. TSM will start scanning the auction house so it can post all your goods correctly.

And another good thing is as TSM scans, auctioneer will start to update it’s own data. 

The only thing left is to SPAM that post button. Spam it. Now. If you told TSM to not post items below the minimum (against my instructions) The large majority of your auctions will be posted right away. The rest won’t. Why? Because some items are too underpriced to undercut. We told TSM that when items are below our minimum price (30%) below the region market median, to not post those items.

You can still post them however. All you have to do, is move on over to the auctioneer tab called “post”, then drag n drop. Easy. Which is very viable since auctioneer also updates it’s data as TSM scans.

Meaning it will also have the most recent prices. So for the items that won’t sell.. Just post them quickly using auctioneer under the “post” tab. Alternatively, if you don’t mind selling for a bit less, you can make your minimum price lower in the auctioning operation section.

Something like 10% WoWuctionRegionMedian will make it so that you almost always post everything. To show you how this entire posting process looks, of course, I made a video.




That should be more than enough for you to digest, but to make it simple, lets recap everything in a FAQ:






Q: Whats the most helpful thing I can do to make more gold from farms:

A: Getting down a system to sell your drops is by farm the best thing you can do. It organizes everything so you can just post and forget. I believe just learning TSM alone will do more for than any guide when it comes to gold making.

Q: So if it is possible to sell items for the region market median price, how come It never get any sells?

A: Most likely because your aren’t posting consistently & you don’t have enough auctions. The game of selling auctions get better with he more stock you have. Yes it will seem random at times, but it much like playing a local lottery or “number hole” the more tickets you have, the more likely you’ll get a hit.

Q: So I can just sell any farm drop I get?

A: Yeah. What you do is send the items to an alt. Don’t even think about it until your ready to auction. Don’t sell any of the greens right away. Let them mass up on an alt, and when your ready start posting them. Then log in the next day and collect the sales.

Q: What if I don’t get any sales and you just waste my time?

A: Most likely that won’t happen. I have shown many players the same system and the majority of them always send me good news. Yes there are servers that are REALLY bad on the auction house, ill admit – but those servers have such a low population, that the players still there are better off moving than trying to make gold.

Q: So this will work on any realm except low pops?

A: Yes and no. Don’t use the above answer as an excuse. I’ve actually cleaned up selling goods on low pop realms like tortheldrin and onyxia. This can work on low pops as long as you have an active auction house. Thats usually the case if your on a low pop, but the majority of players are on a single faction.

Q: Are There any other methods? What about TSM snatch lists, Warehousing & more?

A: This was a basic guide intended for teaching the anti-auctioning farm crowd. Those are for a different topic.

Q: Can I use auctionator or any other auctioning system?

A: Yes you can. I don’t know if auctionator or other systems can use TUJ for a pricing mechanism, but the real meat and potatoes it done with TSM and TUJ.

Q: How much greens should I collect before I start auctioning?

A: I’d say at least 200 or so. 200 being the least. And make sure you mix those greens up from everywhere. DO NOT try to auction 200 greens from the same farm. It won’t work.

Q: Just farming? Can I acquire greens from other means?

A: Yes. The auction house. Once you start to categorize items by the pricing points on the tooltips, you no longer have to farm to collect greens. You can just stay in the auction house. Actually, you basically go 80% auctioneer full time. It’s less “fun work” but yields more profits. The endgame here is to get to a point where your so comfortable with selling items by price that you can just use the AH entirely. And only go farm when people are posting anything good.

Q: It sounds like alot of work, does it really take less time?

A: In the beginning yes, it will be alot of work and confusion. I don’t know a soul who understood how TSM and auctioneer worked on their very first try. You will mess up and probably screw up a thing a two but its all worth it. Especially since you’ll get to point where you literally don’t have to do anything and wake up to 5k or more gold everyday.

Q: Whats number of item should I aim for:

A: With my current stock I’m comfortable at just 500 auctions. Anything less than that and I farm or auction hunt for a little bit. With 500 auctions It’s like 3,000g guaranteed (minimum) and 8,000g on the high side. When I’m at 800 (when I play more) it’s like 5,000g minimum and 20,000g on the high side. I don’t see much 20k days, but they do happen. (I should get screenshots of that)

Q: I’m on the fence about giving this a shot.. should I take a chance on it?

A: Hell yes.

*Action Steps For The Bold*

If you want to try this out for yourself, just go and farm. Farm some BC instances, then some Pre TBC instances, mix up some, and then go wrath instances and finally hit cata. 

Collect all the greens you find doing dailies, instances, and leveling as well.. load them into your TSM and go HAM.

The more you got the better off you are.

I can’t make any promises to anyone about how much gold they will make, but I assure you, if your not doing this or aren’t using TSM / Auctioneer already, you will come out making more gold.

As for the auctioning side.. Where gold is made by the 10s of thousands.. I do teach this in my other gold guides. 

And I’m pretty sure the rest of the forum knows where to get them.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- Steven

Important Questions Asked From The Old V1:

Q: Steve my auctions are taking up alot of AH fees! I need help. What should I do???

A: Easy! If you really feel that theres no way in heck an item will sell on the AH, then get rid of it in any means necessary. Personally I perfer disenchanting (ESPECIALLY FOR CATA DROPS) since enchant mats are in demand on pretty much every server. Also, keep in mind that items with high vendor sell prices directly effect auction house fees. The higher the price, the higher the fees. That means, ugly weapons such as "undesireable spiked mace of the bear" should be vendored or filtered out if there is no market for them on your server.

Unfortunately, this has to be done manually to my knowledge.

Q: Help! My MOP gear isnt selling very well.

A: This is by far the absolute worst time to ever sell MOP gear (It is the end of the expac) and the prices for them have taken a steep plummet (But the vendor sale / deposit fees are still high). They have been phased out by easily obtainable crafted gear - which are readily available since nowadays mats are soo cheap. I rarely sell MOP farmed gear anymore.

Q: Steve! Things are moving much too slow? Whats going on?

A: Farmed gear aren't always as desirable as the things found on the AH. However, there is still a huge market for them. Again, this is THE END of the expac. There is literally 1 month and change left before WOD. Expect slower sales as the WOD prep soars.

Q: Will there ever be a spike in sales?

A: You bet. With the WOD AH merge there will be more fluctuating gold on single servers than ever recorded. Learning this stuff now, will have a lasting effect as you'll be more than polished when WOD hits.. and will be available to take advantage on the young market.

So no worries. If it's going slow, it's only for a bit. The real gold has yet to be made =). Good luck to you all!

- Steven

----------


## Vengfull

Book marking to read another day, Seems packed with useful info so +Rep!

PS: Welcome to contrib rank!

----------


## xjsnowx

Here’s the settings: (Copy what in quotation marks into the specified fields)

Minimum Price: 30% DBGlobalMarketMedian 
Normal Price: 100% DBGlobalMarketMedian
Maximum Price: 150% DBGlobalMarketMedian
When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price”
When Above Maximum: “Post For Maximum Price”


So that instead of using for example "95% wowuctionRegionmedian" use the one mentioned above? Is there a big difference or is it the same? Up late so If it was mentioned in the post sorry ahead of time I did read the full first guide and it was awesome.

----------


## jpbspbelair

Welcome to contrib rank!

----------


## Fwuzy

It's not letting me post. TSM keeps saying "Did not post [ITEM NAME] because your minimum price (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian) is invalid. Check your settings."

Did I skip something?

----------


## xjsnowx

If you don't want to oversaturate the market why set post cap to 500? I assume this is considering your farming all over the place but when it comes to over common greens when doing a specific expansion it can cause a flood of items.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> If you don't want to oversaturate the market why set post cap to 500? I assume this is considering your farming all over the place but when it comes to over common greens when doing a specific expansion it can cause a flood of items.


Interesting point there Snow. I do see what you mean. 

However, I do have success with selling multiple of the same item in a single session. However, with this system (especially) since it's geared for newbies, I think it''s best if we micro-manage as little as we can.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> It's not letting me post. TSM keeps saying "Did not post [ITEM NAME] because your minimum price (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian) is invalid. Check your settings."
> 
> Did I skip something?


Easy fix  :Smile: . Alright to double check if everything is installed correctly, type "/tsm sources". A list of all types of crazy sources should pop up. If that displays "DBglobalMarketMedian" all if working fine up to this point. 

Which is good. I've also had this problem recently (with the same value). What I had to do was double check, that there are no spaces before I entered (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian). Since something as simple as that is able to throw it off.

----------


## Zehntar

> Easy fix . Alright to double check if everything is installed correctly, type "/tsm sources". A list of all types of crazy sources should pop up. If that displays "DBglobalMarketMedian" all if working fine up to this point. 
> 
> Which is good. I've also had this problem recently (with the same value). What I had to do was double check, that there are no spaces before I entered (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian). Since something as simple as that is able to throw it off.


I got the same problem, I've checked for spaces as well, and nothing.. I have followed every step like 10 times just to be sure that I've done everything right. 
Still errors.


EDIT: Nevermind, I found the problem, I had to actually scan with "AuctionDB" Before doing anything, this fixed my problem, didnt see it in any of the steps though, might be blind.

----------


## xjsnowx

> Interesting point there Snow. I do see what you mean. 
> 
> However, I do have success with selling multiple of the same item in a single session. However, with this system (especially) since it's geared for newbies, I think it''s best if we micro-manage as little as we can.


Thanks for the response. Is there a non newbie guide and also while I did switch already is there a difference between using wowuction and DB. (commented above)

----------


## xjsnowx

> I got the same problem, I've checked for spaces as well, and nothing.. I have followed every step like 10 times just to be sure that I've done everything right. 
> Still errors.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I found the problem, I had to actually scan with "AuctionDB" Before doing anything, this fixed my problem, didnt see it in any of the steps though, might be blind.


Is that the scan that shows the median? Cause mine is 72 days old but im not sure if it's tsm or auctioneer. It's in yellow brownish font.

----------


## Dragonfight91

Hi there!
Thank you so much for this guide but I seem to have some problem with the database. The price shown is from 16325 days ago. Any idea why I have this?

----------


## stevesgamebox

Thats the undermine journal. Disable it for now. If you want TSM to show the median, then you have to connect your TSM app to auction DB. Here's a video to help you through it. (I tried to post it earlier, but the thread limited me to 1 video per post)

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Thanks for the response. Is there a non newbie guide and also while I did switch already is there a difference between using wowuction and DB. (commented above)


As of now, I have no public non-newbie guides. 

And the difference between wowuction and the TSM app is miniscule. The only real difference is the TSM app is better in a sense that it's updated more frequently and (IMO) has a more dedicated staff behind it.

----------


## xjsnowx

Posting results for using everything in the guide exactly the way it is except "post cap 500", I set that to 5. I don't have any SS's but today I had 600 items up on the ah. It cost me about 500g to re-post them all. I was worried I was going go negative but all my sales where at the end of my mail box. It totaled 1.7k for the previous day (the most expensive sale was 500g the rest between 10-100g) so I profited around 1k. I just wish I could give more than 1 rep  :Smile: 

Edit: Also thanks for clearing up the TUJ tootip. I'm personally just going to keep it due to the fact TUJ may come back. I do have my tooltip already set up for auctionDB also

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Posting results for using everything in the guide exactly the way it is except "post cap 500", I set that to 5. I don't have any SS's but today I had 600 items up on the ah. It cost me about 500g to re-post them all. I was worried I was going go negative but all my sales where at the end of my mail box. It totaled 1.7k for the previous day (the most expensive sale was 500g the rest between 10-100g) so I profited around 1k. I just wish I could give more than 1 rep


Glad it's working. Nice profits.

<3 Btw.. sells are much lower than normal for me as well.. *This is the temporary calm before the WOD storm.*  There are much more profits in the future upcoming months.

----------


## xjsnowx

> Glad it's working. Nice profits.
> 
> <3 Btw.. sells are much lower than normal for me as well.. *This is the temporary calm before the WOD storm.*  There are much more profits in the future upcoming months.


I tend to overload by trying a lot of markets at once. But with all these huge changes to wod professions tmog just seems's to be the safest. First week i'm just going to farm herbs and ore until I find something reasonable time wise cause a 10 level expansion means faster/easier tmog farm runs.

----------


## YellowCake

I came back to play from a long pause.Started on 24th August with stevesgamebox guide with a 100g and made until now 40k gold using only farmed items(and i had 100-120 of them at most).I added now enchants and tailoring products tcoupled with a daily mop spot farms for raw gold income.Thank you Stevesgamebox, my dream of bidding one day on T3 shoulders is coming slowly through!

----------


## stevesgamebox

> I came back to play from a long pause.Started on 24th August with stevesgamebox guide with a 100g and made until now 40k gold using only farmed items(and i had 100-120 of them at most).I added now enchants and tailoring products tcoupled with a daily mop spot farms for raw gold income.Thank you Stevesgamebox, my dream of bidding one day on T3 shoulders is coming slowly through!


<3 Your welcome

----------


## Evankeliumi

This topic is top quality and the OP seems to be very experienced. Nice job! +rep

----------


## Diboe

Just wanted to share my experience with this guide. 
I started playing the AH like 2 months ago. Until now I made 300k PROFIT. Thats right, profit. The gold I made in total is around 450k. Now I got ~1700 Items up all the time and I can collect sales everyday reaching from 8 - 18k gold investing roughly 1 1/2 hour every day posting my item stock.
This guide really is awesome.

----------


## thepieisonfire

Minimum Price: 30% DBGlobalMarketMedian 
Normal Price: 100% DBGlobalMarketMedian
Maximum Price: 150% DBGlobalMarketMedian
When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price”
When Above Maximum: “Post For Maximum Price”

None of this is working..
because your minimum price (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian) is invalid. Check your settings

The app is working properly, I see the times and it refreshing.

why isn't it working I literally have been trying for hours I want to cry, I tried scanning and so many things I just dont know...

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Minimum Price: 30% DBGlobalMarketMedian 
> Normal Price: 100% DBGlobalMarketMedian
> Maximum Price: 150% DBGlobalMarketMedian
> When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price”
> When Above Maximum: “Post For Maximum Price”
> 
> None of this is working..
> because your minimum price (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian) is invalid. Check your settings
> 
> ...


Hi =).

Dont cry!

Cant you post me a screenshot of your realm set-up page (via TSM app)? Also, are you getting the global market median price to display on your tooltips? 

I

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Just wanted to share my experience with this guide. 
> I started playing the AH like 2 months ago. Until now I made 300k PROFIT. Thats right, profit. The gold I made in total is around 450k. Now I got ~1700 Items up all the time and I can collect sales everyday reaching from 8 - 18k gold investing roughly 1 1/2 hour every day posting my item stock.
> This guide really is awesome.


<3 <3 Can I use this on the Ah playas page? 

Makes me happy to see so many of you doing well.

----------


## Lives

It was touched on a bit, but about what bankroll should you acquire before you start out? If we assume 20h hours of farming instances to get a base of BoE sent to an alt, how much gold should that alt carry in order to cover variance early on (in today's market)?

Think is I just got back to the game and picked up a new account, so it might be a good idea to farm some raw gold in the start rather than BoE items. Just wondering about how much until it's safe to start listing without to much worry of the alt running temporary dry.

----------


## Diboe

> <3 <3 Can I use this on the Ah playas page? 
> 
> Makes me happy to see so many of you doing well.


Ofcourse you can  :Smile:

----------


## Fwuzy

> Minimum Price: 30% DBGlobalMarketMedian 
> Normal Price: 100% DBGlobalMarketMedian
> Maximum Price: 150% DBGlobalMarketMedian
> When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price”
> When Above Maximum: “Post For Maximum Price”
> 
> None of this is working..
> because your minimum price (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian) is invalid. Check your settings
> 
> ...


This is exactly my problem aswell. Don't see what can be going wrong. my AuctionDB doesn't show on tooltips aswell for some reason,


EDIT: Found out why I was having this problem FINALLY lol. Global Data on TSM's website wasn't checked. So for people having that problem make sure you check the Global Data on Tradeskillmaster's app website.

----------


## *Phaze

Does this fit well in a low populated server?

----------


## Cloud13

> Does this fit well in a low populated server?


I'm running this setup on a fairly low pop server and my results aren't quite as good as others have posted. The items are still selling but I can go a day or two without anything being sold. 

I mostly like this guide for the TSM tutorial that I've applied to other items that are selling better than the greens on my particular server.

----------


## xjsnowx

> Does this fit well in a low populated server?


It should. You won't get very many sells (but remember in wod the ah merges with opposite faction) but you should be able to sell items at higher prices with less competition. Also if you have a rare tmog most likely your the only one that has it. In conclusion you may get a lot of no sale days due to being low pop so I would stick to a low range of tmog like 200-500 items.

----------


## b4ggs

Hey! Thanks for the guide! Gonna try it out after I've fixed my addons.

I have a problem though - I created a group as you explained in the guide and installed the TSM desktop app.This is what I get, even though I did set up realms on their page:
[20-09-2014 21:23:05] Latest News: Welcome to the new TradeSkillMaster Desktop Application!
[20-09-2014 21:23:05] You have no realms setup with AuctionDB and/or WoWuction data.
[20-09-2014 21:31:05] ERROR: You need to update your TSM_WoWuction addon!
[20-09-2014 21:31:06] Updated Shopping for Twisting Nether-Horde.
[20-09-2014 21:31:06] Updated AuctionDB for Twisting Nether-Horde.

Also in addition to that; when I try to "Start Post Scan", the addons tells me that "Item/Group is invalid"

Hope you can help with this so I can get going! :-)

----------


## xjsnowx

> Glad it's working. Nice profits.
> 
> <3 Btw.. sells are much lower than normal for me as well.. *This is the temporary calm before the WOD storm.*  There are much more profits in the future upcoming months.



Today 9/20 went 500g+ negative in posting costs with only 60g in sales. Should I wait till 6.0?

----------


## stevesgamebox

Well as of right now. The market is really at an all time low. Making it the perfect itme to start flipping trade goods and just holding on to your BOE's if necessary. My advice is to tty this out on your server and see how well it works. 

And the alot will NEVER run temporary dry. Since only a very small percent of auctions will sell at a time. Remember, these items are not in HIGH demand, especially since we're in the no mans land phase of the MOP economy.

So don;t worry about running out of things to sell. That will never happen. ... Unless you come to moongaurd with me that is  :Smile:

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hey! Thanks for the guide! Gonna try it out after I've fixed my addons.
> 
> I have a problem though - I created a group as you explained in the guide and installed the TSM desktop app.This is what I get, even though I did set up realms on their page:
> [20-09-2014 21:23:05] Latest News: Welcome to the new TradeSkillMaster Desktop Application!
> [20-09-2014 21:23:05] You have no realms setup with AuctionDB and/or WoWuction data.
> [20-09-2014 21:31:05] ERROR: You need to update your TSM_WoWuction addon!
> [20-09-2014 21:31:06] Updated Shopping for Twisting Nether-Horde.
> [20-09-2014 21:31:06] Updated AuctionDB for Twisting Nether-Horde.
> 
> ...


You are getting this error because you haven't properly set up your realms in the TSM app. On the TSM app click "setup realms". On that page, you'll see a checkbox that reads auctionDB, above the checkbox you already have checked for twisting nether. Revisit that page and see if you checked it.

It should work after that.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Today 9/20 went 500g+ negative in posting costs with only 60g in sales. Should I wait till 6.0?


Hi  :Smile:  

Could mean a couple of things:

1) Your stock is dead consider farming different spots
2) Your server isn't very kind with the transmog / farming market (Even I can admit that you can't pull this off for EVERY server. some servers just avoid transmogs / BOE markets like tanks avoid fire)
3) It was just a terrible bad day on the AH (I've had many) Consider the times you are posting at, and also you can reduce your posting fees by getting rid of weapons and such.

It seems you've had some minor success in the past. Which farms we're you attending then? Maybe you can hit those harder and experiment with some new ones?

----------


## stevesgamebox

> I'm running this setup on a fairly low pop server and my results aren't quite as good as others have posted. The items are still selling but I can go a day or two without anything being sold. 
> 
> I mostly like this guide for the TSM tutorial that I've applied to other items that are selling better than the greens on my particular server.


Understood. Again, some servers are actually a barren zone for this strategy. And in my findings I can't pin-point exactly what it is about some servers that make it so..

I guess it's all about the player ideals of course.

(It has nothing to do with server type btw, so thats out of question)

What I have found is that RP (which does have to do with server type) make BANK using this alone. Which is why I relocated to Moon-guard pretty recently. It seems I can get away with posting once a week and counting endless profits :P.

If any others are having very low success rates, please list your realm. I'll keep it as a mental note for later.

----------


## Alfgard

Hi, thanks for the guide, very detailed and what I ave been looking forever. One question : When I try to post some greens it says Item/Group is Invalid. Why is that?

----------


## nothankzzz

Made about 15k in 5 days of just leaving my greens on the AH on my naked druid alt, the money is there but for anyone looking for a QUICK gold guide, turn away, this guide as everyone can see is an investment, you invest your time in farming the greens and setting TSM up to reap the rewards of only having to spend a few minutes a day on an alt to basically earn a salary.

P.S - Thanks stevegamebox for the guide, first saw it on youtube and then proceeded to thoroughly read it on OC, just a quick tip, It seems that a lot of people are getting stuck on setting up their servers, Can you make a big stand-out text telling people to Double check that Global prices are set up on WoWuction/TSM, took me a while to figure it out and made me feel kinda stupid afterwards especially when it only takes 5 mins to set the TSM up when you know what you're doing :P

----------


## Nucleara321

Amazing guide!

Im having an issue with my auctions, say if i post a "Revanant leggings of the bla bla" it puts it at the price set by my wowuction 150% level, but I search on the auction house i see there is another "Revanant leggings of the not bla bla" are in for cheaper because the addon hasnt reconised that they are the same legs..

Sorry if i explained my problem wrong.. hope you can help!

----------


## xjsnowx

> Hi  
> 
> Could mean a couple of things:
> 
> 1) Your stock is dead consider farming different spots
> 2) Your server isn't very kind with the transmog / farming market (Even I can admit that you can't pull this off for EVERY server. some servers just avoid transmogs / BOE markets like tanks avoid fire)
> 3) It was just a terrible bad day on the AH (I've had many) Consider the times you are posting at, and also you can reduce your posting fees by getting rid of weapons and such.
> 
> It seems you've had some minor success in the past. Which farms we're you attending then? Maybe you can hit those harder and experiment with some new ones?


To answer those

1) I don't think it is i haven't farmed much

2) Im on the #4 or 5 most populated sever so ya this kills my selling big time and the amount of/pricing of undercuts can be insane at times. I know I already have 4-5 hardcore competition, but i don't do resale. I see a lot of "tmogged" people while running back and forth to the bank but of course that can easily mean they're done with thier set  :Big Grin: 

3) Good idea on weapons but I like to hold on to them. I am thinking about just selling mop weapons and any super ugly weapons to the vendor but I tend to forget which items I keep reposting.


My best spot seem's to be the lv 40-50 zones. Undead part of strath stock almost sells within 2 days but i don't want to over farm hit. My top sellers are usually BC drops farming mobs outside not actual instances(I haven't been doing this as the drop rates seemed to have been slightly nerfed without warning but I'll end up checking again). I don't do the resell market. i do have it set up to get quick items but on a super populated sever it's to much of a pain time wise and is more fun to get the drops off mobs imo.

P.S The guide is still working as it should it's just until 6.0 most people aren't resubbing in my case and/or already have they're tmog set.

----------


## xjsnowx

> Amazing guide!
> 
> Im having an issue with my auctions, say if i post a "Revanant leggings of the bla bla" it puts it at the price set by my wowuction 150% level, but I search on the auction house i see there is another "Revanant leggings of the not bla bla" are in for cheaper because the addon hasnt reconised that they are the same legs..
> 
> Sorry if i explained my problem wrong.. hope you can help!


Good question, I used to know the answer myself but forgot over time :/ . But I'm sure someone who knows(if not steve) will drop in and let you know

----------


## thehennyy

> Click that, then click the tab called items. Ill show it to ya in this small screenie. Now a huge smorgasbord of items will pop up. These are the items in your inventory. Click all the greens / farm drops you want to sell in the auction house and click add.
> 
> Your done.
> 
> After you add your items to the group, mail to a bank alt. It will make retrieving the items easier for the next step.
> 
> Quick tip: Check the box “Ignore random enchants on ungrouped items” You’ll thank me later.


last sentence

nice guide btw, i filled my stock up to about 1200 auctions and i was able to buy a spectral tiger after 6 weeks,

----------


## starrsailor

> Hey! Thanks for the guide! Gonna try it out after I've fixed my addons.
> 
> I have a problem though - I created a group as you explained in the guide and installed the TSM desktop app.This is what I get, even though I did set up realms on their page:
> [20-09-2014 21:23:05] Latest News: Welcome to the new TradeSkillMaster Desktop Application!
> [20-09-2014 21:23:05] You have no realms setup with AuctionDB and/or WoWuction data.
> [20-09-2014 21:31:05] ERROR: You need to update your TSM_WoWuction addon!
> [20-09-2014 21:31:06] Updated Shopping for Twisting Nether-Horde.
> [20-09-2014 21:31:06] Updated AuctionDB for Twisting Nether-Horde.
> 
> ...


Hello! I spent a few hours earlier today with the exact same problem, I even did a manual full scan, checked my TSM page to see if I missed any check boxes (which I did mind you, but it still didn't fix the problem) and remade my auction profiles in case I missed something - however my log was telling me on TSM that I needed to update WoWuction! But I thought, why? I dont even have it. Unfortunately the original poster hadn't put it in his addon list. Whether or not this was intentional it fixed my problem easily by just downloading here: WoWuction. I hope this fixed your problem and I hope not to offend  :Smile: 

Good luck!!

Edit: I also have a question. Do you sell BOE green necks and rings? I was thinking it would be more profitable to disenchant them. Do you also sell weapons? (Also fixed spelling errors.. new keyboard!)

----------


## Andreas Olsen

hey, i am having the samething, i have tryed to get it working for 3 days now, the same problem everytime!

----------


## Andreas Olsen

> Easy fix . Alright to double check if everything is installed correctly, type "/tsm sources". A list of all types of crazy sources should pop up. If that displays "DBglobalMarketMedian" all if working fine up to this point. 
> 
> Which is good. I've also had this problem recently (with the same value). What I had to do was double check, that there are no spaces before I entered (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian). Since something as simple as that is able to throw it off.


hey, i am having the samething, i have tryed to get it working for 3 days now, the same problem everytime!

----------


## Skullkid

Great guide, netted me 8k+ gold so far, and I've only been using it since last friday!  :Smile: 

+rep to you sire

----------


## YellowCake

Hey guys,me again  :Big Grin: 
My goal: Get at least 250k gold to be able to bid on t3 shoulders
My server: Sylvanas EU Alliance (high populated busy server):
My earnings from 24th aug to 24th sep : 100 000 gold
What i farmed: AQ20 2 times until the lockout,BWL 2 times one hour each,Every 2-3 days 1hour Sra'Vess spot
Proffessions: Enchanting(i made every enchant 2x and put on AH,and then made only dancing steels out of sha's)/Tailoring (sold leg enchants,transmog chest&robe items and various bolts)
Summary: It could have been much more if i sold bags and began with enchanting earlier(i began on 13th september enchanting and 15th tailoring operations),i also undercut 3-4 times daily.Oh and for pricing i really like using %wowuctionregionmedian.

And the best part is that i got 100k on myself and on auction house tsm reports auctions of 127k value,so i can just enjoy for now without farm because im lazy hehe.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Would you speculate the Xmog market is probably stronger on RP servers than other servers? All my 90 toons are on an RP server and I really didn't want to move to a high pop realm elsewhere.

----------


## John Joghurt

hei stev!!! i made my first mil in 4 weeks!! now i'm @ 1.46. ty so much.


+rep

----------


## Diboe

> hei stev!!! i made my first mil in 4 weeks!! now i'm @ 1.46. ty so much.
> 
> 
> +rep


Wow.. ~36k ech day. Gratz.
How big is your item stock?
And do you play on a really high pop server?

----------


## razer120

So where are you guys farming your greens? 
I farm in AQ20 and BWL, are there more spots I could add to that?

----------


## Diboe

@razer120

You could try Stratholme

----------


## John Joghurt

> Wow.. ~36k ech day. Gratz.
> How big is your item stock?
> And do you play on a really high pop server?



yes high pop server.

my stock is atm @ 500 items with 1000-50000k prices.

----------


## wayne7660

I'm on an high pop server too and I can't confirm success. I'm getting like 300-500g each day, sometimes nothing or just 100g with the cheap greens and my transmog greens above 100g are not purchased on my server. Seems like no one wants that transmog gear. I think 99% of my sold items got used for leveling or disenchants. I can't believe that guys are doing millions in some weeks with that.

@John Joghurt: Well let's say you have a 360g average price of each part, which is more than abnormal if I look at the global market prices. 150-200g would be normal if you are lucky with large interests on your transmog gear. With this average you need to sell 100 items every day, with your 500 stock...In my opinion thats not possible. Maybe you say the truth, maybe not. But I'am still happy if I sold 5-10 items each day with a stock of 300 items. But most of the sold items are cheap. The expensive parts are never bought. So I think it's not possible to get an 360g average on 100 sales. And I'm sure you are not selling more items to get ~36k each day. Still 100 would be too high with this stock.

----------


## ketabeast

I did everything as shown in the guide and I checked 5 times if I did anything wrong..... Whenever I do the Post scan under the auctioning tab it doesn't show up with any greens as the video is showing me... what am I doing wrong? Please halp!

edit: http://imgur.com/ed6nv7J if that is any help

----------


## Yanisin

Thanks for this guide...just set everything up last night and by this morning i had about 2.5k made

----------


## batok

read it all, got most of it set up, now i need greens! are there any farming spots other than AQ 20 that you guys would like to share?

----------


## stevesgamebox

> hei stev!!! i made my first mil in 4 weeks!! now i'm @ 1.46. ty so much.
> 
> 
> +rep


Well... 4 mil. I'll be damned. Good stuff

----------


## Gobin

Hi im getting Errors on the Desktop App and also ingame when i try to post i have my realm selected and have the AuctionDB selected on my realm and also the Global Data. 

Desktop App has this 
29/09/2014 9:52:47 AM] Latest News: Welcome to the new TradeSkillMaster Desktop Application!
[29/09/2014 9:52:47 AM] ERROR: You need to update your TSM_AuctionDB addon!
[29/09/2014 9:52:47 AM] ERROR: You need to update your TSM_WoWuction addon!
[29/09/2014 9:52:47 AM] ERROR: You need to update your TSM addon! 

and ingame i get Did not post [item name] because your minimum price (30% DBGlobalMarketMedian) is invalid. Check your settings. 

ive ran through the tutorial like 20 times i cant see what im doing wrong.

----------


## Guncol123

> last sentence
> 
> nice guide btw, i filled my stock up to about 1200 auctions and i was able to buy a spectral tiger after 6 weeks,


U putting 1200 transmogs on AH? everyone is different if you list a few of the same?

----------


## batok

im still trying to find places to farm D: so if you have any tips please let me know ive gotten a small stock so far though

----------


## Diboe

@batok

What are your farming spots at the moment?
Dont want to list spots you already know.

----------


## hideyokidz

> Here’s the settings: (Copy what in quotation marks into the specified fields)
> 
> Minimum Price: 30% DBGlobalMarketMedian 
> Normal Price: 100% DBGlobalMarketMedian
> Maximum Price: 150% DBGlobalMarketMedian
> When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price”
> When Above Maximum: “Post For Maximum Price”


I got a question here. I get most of the above that you set global median price 100% etc.. also when undercut on that you'll take minimum price or when overpriced you'll set it to 150%.

Also you say that it won't post item in some cases. That's when the price is 30% under global median price I presume?
But it also states 'When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price'

Doesn't it set the price to 30% under global price instead of not posting it? Or how does this work?

Also is there something that I can edit so it ignores the last part of an item's name? For example shattered legplates | of the bear.. (so it automatically removes the last part)

I'm completely new to TSM but this is an awesome guide btw!  :Wink:

----------


## Diboe

> I got a question here. I get most of the above that you set global median price 100% etc.. also when undercut on that you'll take minimum price or when overpriced you'll set it to 150%.
> 
> Also you say that it won't post item in some cases. That's when the price is 30% under global median price I presume?
> But it also states 'When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price'
> 
> Doesn't it set the price to 30% under global price instead of not posting it? Or how does this work?
> 
> Also is there something that I can edit so it ignores the last part of an item's name? For example shattered legplates | of the bear.. (so it automatically removes the last part)
> 
> I'm completely new to TSM but this is an awesome guide btw!


Theres somewhere in Operations or Groups a little checkbox where you can say "Ignore item suffix" or something similar. 
If you check this box, every item you add to a group will be known, no matter what suffix that item has. 

For Example : 
If you add Shattered Legplates of the Bear to an TSM group while the previous mentioned box is checked, it will only add "Shattered Legplates" to the list,
so that every possible suffix is covered.

As for the minimum price part..it just doesnt post the auction when theres already an auction up with a buyout below your minimum price.


edit: I am @ work at the moment. When I am back home I could provide a screenshot if its still necessary

----------


## hideyokidz

> Theres somewhere in Operations or Groups a little checkbox where you can say "Ignore item suffix" or something similar. 
> If you check this box, every item you add to a group will be known, no matter what suffix that item has. 
> 
> For Example : 
> If you add Shattered Legplates of the Bear to an TSM group while the previous mentioned box is checked, it will only add "Shattered Legplates" to the list,
> so that every possible suffix is covered.
> 
> As for the minimum price part..it just doesnt post the auction when theres already an auction up with a buyout below your minimum price.
> 
> ...


No screen needed, that info will most certainly do! I get it now, great thanks!

----------


## batok

> @batok
> 
> What are your farming spots at the moment?
> Dont want to list spots you already know.


AQ 20, stratholme, Zul'farak, and some cave in thousand needles. I know of the BWL farm too but i don't have a class who can do it

----------


## inseedious

As a medium/long time user of transmog market (mostly flipping, less farming), I just wanna add my 2 cents, still considering that this is an introductive guide, mostly for newbies, so I know you ignored some more advanced stuff:
- global median value can be inaccurate if you don't 100% farm, because there are some very rare items that have median price < market price (avg ofc), and then selling an item at 30% median value can lead you to sell an item at a cheaper price than the one you bought it at. Buying a 100k item at 40k is a great deal, but if its median value is 90k you can end up selling it at 27k if you follow your automated system. IMHO, a better min price would be 50% max(DBGlobalMarketMedian, DBGlobalMarketAvg), pretty much safer.
- you wrongly wrote "Keep Quantity: 1 (Leave as it)", while you set it on 0 in your image (that can make someone unable to post items).

By the way, great job, it required a lot of time for sure, gave you rep.

----------


## jswow

when i try to post i have about 50 items it says for just 1 item/group is invalid and it does nothing else. I followed this guide to the T

----------


## cjdyujdudy

Welcome to contrib rank!

----------


## Verum

Hello, I have followed all the steps but for some reason nothings showing up when i press post scan. 
please help 

Thanks , Verum

----------


## roblmich

I am also getting the "Did not post item because your minimum price 30% DBGlobalMarketMedian is invalid. Check your settings.

My greens post fine but I can't post any cloth that I farm. Why is this?

Edit: Okay for some reason I got it to work, I relogged to my bank to check I could still post greens with this, but it's undercutting by like, 20 gold. for my cloth.

Edit: I figured out what it is doing. It is undercutting every piece of cloth for 1g in a stack instead of undercutting the entire stack as a whole for 1g. How do I fix it to not do this? i.e. I need a stack of 20 Embersilk Cloth to undercut someone else's stack of 20 Embersilk by 1g, instead of having to set it to 1c and undercutting by 20c. Which isn't that bad but not what I want.

----------


## thepieisonfire

How do I fix update it for 6.0

----------


## YellowCake

Global Median Market Value is out of TSM and doesnt work anymore,switch to other sources or use WoWuctionRegionMedian

----------


## -Saphyro-

I have switched mine to "DBGlobalMarketAvg" for now, which is working fine and displaying very similar prices to the old one.

----------


## batok

i cant get it to work in 6.0 :/

----------


## zinooke

if i open the auction house & go to resale "price valuation method" what do i need to choose for now?

----------


## Kaylo

> I have switched mine to "DBGlobalMarketAvg" for now, which is working fine and displaying very similar prices to the old one.



Changing "DBGlobalMarketMedian" to "DBGlobalMarketAvg" made it work without errors. Thank you.

----------


## manuelmv

How can I put DBGlobalMarketAvg , in resale? I have it whenever I want to post with TSM Operations, but when I search on resale, I don't have that option in price valuation method

----------


## roblmich

> Changing "DBGlobalMarketMedian" to "DBGlobalMarketAvg" made it work without errors. Thank you.



You mean changing the 30%[DBGlobalMarketMedian] to [DBGlobalMarketAvg] will make it work to post stuff? Because it's not doing it for me.

Edit: Relogged and looks like it is working. Thank you.

----------


## stevesgamebox

*Updates for 6.0*


*Ok. =)

Looks like it's time for updates. As of 6.0 here's what you want to do: First, you'll have to make the switch over to WoWuction. Wowuction's "WoWuctionRegionMedian" stat is what's going to be replacing Auction DB's "DBGlobalMarketMedian".

Although they aren't necessarily "exactly" the same, they still accomplish what we need to get done. In total, it's a very viable replace. (And actually has been a back-up statistic since day 1). So now it gets to play it;s purpose. As the back-up in times of emergency.

To use it you'll have get a key from WoWuction and paste it into your TSM app. But doing so doesn't take much time. For the more visual folk out there, I made a video to show you how. Here it is:






Also, remember to enable the "WoWuctionRegionMedian" stat in the TSM Tooltip options to get it to display. (You can find that by typing "/TSM" and scrolling over to "Tooltip Options" on the top of the TSM window).

When you enter your operation settings you want to type "WoWuctionRegionMedian". That should get it to work.

Enjoy!*

----------


## cyrus103

Where do you farm for your greens?

----------


## Khataclysme

Hi ! 

I have this problem : 
I put a lot of green item but sometimes I have some extra green left in my inventory, and in the video, the guy seems to click on Post TAB, but i don't have it..

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/...ctionhouse.png

----------


## adavis1129

My TSM keeps updating from AuctionDB. Should I be ticking off that option on the website and only allowing WoWuction? It still won't let me post auctions, spilling out the item/group invalid error. Also, using DBmarket does work for me, however a few items out of every batch still have that same error, making it tedious to post all of my auctions.

----------


## Zehntar

WoWuctionRegionMedian didnt work, looking for a fix asap, as I got like 1200 items that should've been up long time ago.. Thanks

----------


## nelekow

Begging for a more updated guide! Not gettting it to work properly after 6.0 even after watching your newest video.

----------


## bennoyolo

Is there anyway to monitor your items in TSM? I mean lets say we got the group "All greens farmed" and i want to search every item in that group on the action house? I found actionDB search but you can't link a group there. Do you know a quick way to search for every item on the ah in that group?

----------


## hideyokidz

> Is there anyway to monitor your items in TSM? I mean lets say we got the group "All greens farmed" and i want to search every item in that group on the action house? I found actionDB search but you can't link a group there. Do you know a quick way to search for every item on the ah in that group?


auctionator let's you manage and search groups

----------


## Patryk Szulerecki

My question is: why does this work? Why ppl buying green items for such prices?

----------


## Enfeebleness

> My question is: why does this work? Why ppl buying green items for such prices?


Not everyone has an addon telling them that it's at 130% the expected price. And even if it does, sometimes you have literally the only one of that item, and there's nothing they can do about it. They'd rather have that new mace that increases there damage by some huge amount, spending a bit of extra gold, as opposed to sitting around and killing mobs at their level slowly. 

And it works with transmog, because well, they're transmog. If they want their full set, they have to deal with the prices.

----------


## Pize

many items stays in bags and im not able to post it any idea why (even when it in my selling list) ?

----------


## eyn1

Cant get this working after 6.0. Any news?

----------


## cyrus103

What are some good dungeons/raids to do for this? I know of the runecloth farming spot. But any others?

----------


## Sarkot

hello i am trying this guide and i have noticed a little problem that i dont know how to solve.
for example there are many green sets that share skins. you may have the legs of a certain set, and tsm prices them very low, but the same legs skins is on the ah but with a different name and with 10x the price that tsm is setting it.
the same thing but the other way around can happen. i can have an item with a price set at 10x the price of a different item but with the same skin on the ah.
in the first case u lose money because u could be selling the item at a much higher price only undercutting competition.
in the second case u are losing money too from deposit because it is the same skin so you will never sell it because its "overpriced".

what i want to know is if there is a way to configure tsm so that when u scan to post an item it scans it so it ignores the sufix that makes it a different item but with actually the same skin,

i hope u can understand me, my english is terrible.

----------


## crisscross123

> hello i am trying this guide and i have noticed a little problem that i dont know how to solve.
> for example there are many green sets that share skins. you may have the legs of a certain set, and tsm prices them very low, but the same legs skins is on the ah but with a different name and with 10x the price that tsm is setting it.
> the same thing but the other way around can happen. i can have an item with a price set at 10x the price of a different item but with the same skin on the ah.
> in the first case u lose money because u could be selling the item at a much higher price only undercutting competition.
> in the second case u are losing money too from deposit because it is the same skin so you will never sell it because its "overpriced".
> 
> what i want to know is if there is a way to configure tsm so that when u scan to post an item it scans it so it ignores the sufix that makes it a different item but with actually the same skin,
> 
> i hope u can understand me, my english is terrible.



if u select a group u can check the box which says "Ignore Random Enchants on Ungrouped Items" if thats what u mean.

not sure at which price its gonna be listet though, but my guess would be the 1 you actually added to the group (since your wowuction only tracks the price of this exact item)

----------


## Sarkot

> if u select a group u can check the box which says "Ignore Random Enchants on Ungrouped Items" if thats what u mean.
> 
> not sure at which price its gonna be listet though, but my guess would be the 1 you actually added to the group (since your wowuction only tracks the price of this exact item)


thanks for that. i managed to make it work with that.

so, i am trying different spots. mostly AQ, zul farrak, den whomper's cave in thousand needles and dire maul. bwl is nerfed now. AQ too but u can at least clean all trash without agroing any bosses so i guess it is still worth it. have u guys tried farming alcaz island or twilight humas from silithus for tier1 plates? any other good spots that i should try?

----------


## xjsnowx

Try stratholme undead side (one with the monastery). There are a few good pieces that sell at a reasonable price. It's mostly 100-500g greens but all depends on your server.

----------


## Sarkot

> Try stratholme undead side (one with the monastery). There are a few good pieces that sell at a reasonable price. It's mostly 100-500g greens but all depends on your server.


yeah i have tried that one too. its not bad.
i guess the really op locations are secret ^^

----------


## greenchuck1

Hey!

I am pretty sure I set it up correctly.

But when I try to put in the posting price settings I get 

"TradeSkillMaster: Invalid custom price. Invalid word: dbglobalmarketmedian" in the chat box. 
I checked I didn't have any hidden spaces and copied / pasted and even typed it to make sure and it is still saying that  :Frown:  any ideas?

----------


## Alondra

> Hey!
> 
> I am pretty sure I set it up correctly.
> 
> But when I try to put in the posting price settings I get 
> 
> "TradeSkillMaster: Invalid custom price. Invalid word: dbglobalmarketmedian" in the chat box. 
> I checked I didn't have any hidden spaces and copied / pasted and even typed it to make sure and it is still saying that  any ideas?



Im having exactly the same problem at the moment

----------


## Fantality

> Im having exactly the same problem at the moment




Hello!

It's because they updated the line. Change it to this:
DBGlobalMarketAvg instead of DBGlobalMaretMedian

so for example:
Min price: 30% DBGlobalMarketAvg
Max price: 150% DBGlobalMarketAvg
Normal price: 100% DBGlobalMarketAvg

----------


## Alondra

> Hello!
> 
> It's because they updated the line. Change it to this:
> DBGlobalMarketAvg instead of DBGlobalMaretMedian
> 
> so for example:
> Min price: 30% DBGlobalMarketAvg
> Max price: 150% DBGlobalMarketAvg
> Normal price: 100% DBGlobalMarketAvg


as far as statistics goes Average and Median are not the same thing but what you said works ,  :Smile:  thank you kind sir , +1

----------


## Fantality

> as far as statistics goes Average and Median are not the same thing but what you said works ,  thank you kind sir , +1


Yeah I know, but I don't think you'll see a big difference anyway..

What dungeons do you guys prefer to farm? I've been farming some tbc/wotlk ones but not really sold much In a week. Was thinking about moving to only wrath/cata ones. (The late wrath ones). Anyone think that's a good idea?

----------


## T0mm

^ i just farm Grimbatol with Potion of treasure finding, in 1hr i get shitloads of greens (getting DE'd for dust) selling gray/soulbound items and make the cloth into bolts and make bags with the dust from the greens, the more dust you have, the more bags you can make each run(you get more cloth than greens, so after a few runs you make all the cloth into Cata greens and DE for more Dust).
Embersilk bags sells for 230-400g on my server,

getting 10k just by grinding 1 or 2 hrs a day.

----------


## Fantality

> ^ i just farm Grimbatol with Potion of treasure finding, in 1hr i get shitloads of greens (getting DE'd for dust) selling gray/soulbound items and make the cloth into bolts and make bags with the dust from the greens, the more dust you have, the more bags you can make each run(you get more cloth than greens, so after a few runs you make all the cloth into Cata greens and DE for more Dust).
> Embersilk bags sells for 230-400g on my server,
> 
> getting 10k just by grinding 1 or 2 hrs a day.


Damn nice. Too bad I don't have any proffesion.

Current value on the AH is 25k, not bad Is it? Made around 2k In a day.

----------


## T0mm

Tailoring is a proffession you can level in a few hrs yourself by faming the cloth. it goes super quick now with the legacy buff.

----------


## crisscross123

posting takes forever for me since the patch (probably because of the ah merge)
is there anyway to speed it up or is the server itself the bottleneck?

----------


## roblmich

THE UNDERMINE JOURNAL IS BACK!

https://theunderminejournal.com

How do we configure our addons to work with this?

----------


## Domo Kun

Buy the guide :P

I'ts worth it >.<

----------


## roblmich

> Buy the guide :P
> 
> I'ts worth it >.<


Some of us don't have 8 dollars of disposable income. Honestly though based off the gold I've made just from his greens guide here I would buy it, guaranteed, if I did.

----------


## Lokiskye

> THE UNDERMINE JOURNAL IS BACK!
> 
> https://theunderminejournal.com
> 
> How do we configure our addons to work with this?


Lol - TUJ has been up for a few weeks already.

There is no TUJ price source that you can implent into TSM anymore, it has been removed.

----------


## Pize

can you post yours settings for high populated realm ?

----------


## timoty

Where do you people farm greens mostly for this? I do raid instances every reset, ZF, Strat Monastery and pretty much thats it...

----------


## Instinctlol

Whats the best item level for this? It doesn't seem like 85+ sells alot.

----------


## checkanbus

Ye, whats popular?

----------


## itsme1

> Minimum Price: 30% DBGlobalMarketMedian 
> Normal Price: 100% DBGlobalMarketMedian
> Maximum Price: 150% DBGlobalMarketMedian



That part does not work for me.

When i try to post things, it just doesn't list anything.

If i set something else like 1000g, i can post things.

----------


## thrakmar

Now that WoD is just a week away, do you think the greens farmed in Pandaria would still sell?

----------


## MikeB28

> That part does not work for me.
> 
> When i try to post things, it just doesn't list anything.
> 
> If i set something else like 1000g, i can post things.




I was having the same issue and its because the ADDON has changed the way that it pulls information from the DATABASE apparently. 

Hopefully the OP can update his post so that it can save later confusion. 

Anyway this is how you have to type it now.

30% DBGlobalMarketAvg
100% DBGlobalMarketAvg
150% DBGlobalMarketAvg

Im pretty sure i gave a bunch of stuff away. as i sold lots! lol

hope this helps.

Also +rep to the OP for this guide.

----------


## suhadi

I have a problem, too.
I managed to get everything to work now, i have around 100 greens in my group.
On my first Post Scan (start post scan) it scans and lists/posts only half the items from my inventory and if i try to scan a second time for the rest of the items the scan is instantly finished and it shows no more items to list. (it has nothing to do with the prices, ill get no brown-ish messages because of the minimum price or something..)

*tl;dr tsm posts only half of my items.*

----------


## itsme1

> Anyway this is how you have to type it now.


Still does not work. The posting process is complete immediatly after i click on "Post".

----------


## Gobin

Try 

30% WoWuctionRegionMedian
100% WoWuctionRegionMedian
150% WoWuctionRegionMedian

----------


## kifkool

Well, what can i do on a medium populated server when i only have about 20 greens / blues to sell ? ><

----------


## itsme1

> Try 
> 
> 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian
> 100% WoWuctionRegionMedian
> 150% WoWuctionRegionMedian



Thanks for trying to help me, but still it isnt working.

WoWScrnShot_111014_193231.jpg - directupload.net
WoWScrnShot_111014_193203.jpg - directupload.net


Some screens to show my settings.

Maybe this makes helping me easier :S.

I also tried

DBGlobalMarketAvg

instead of

WoWuctionRegionMedian.

----------


## itsme1

WoWScrnShot_111014_193228.jpg - directupload.net
Tsmapp.png - directupload.net

The other 2 screens.

----------


## s1gnal

Ive sold a lot of transmog and made pretty good gold doing so. However like anything ur selling in WoW, it requires time and patience and a lot of storage space to sell it off. I am done with spending time making 1-2 $ worth of golds per hour. Im spending my time working on other things than wow making 100$ each hour then I just buy the gold I need and live a happy life spending all my time having fun raiding and pvp in WoW  :Big Grin:

----------


## Evankeliumi

> Ive sold a lot of transmog and made pretty good gold doing so. However like anything ur selling in WoW, it requires time and patience and a lot of storage space to sell it off. I am done with spending time making 1-2 $ worth of golds per hour. Im spending my time working on other things than wow making 100$ each hour then I just buy the gold I need and live a happy life spending all my time having fun raiding and pvp in WoW


I agree. +rep

----------


## placce

> Thanks for trying to help me, but still it isnt working.
> 
> WoWScrnShot_111014_193231.jpg - directupload.net
> WoWScrnShot_111014_193203.jpg - directupload.net
> 
> 
> Some screens to show my settings.
> 
> Maybe this makes helping me easier :S.
> ...


Bumping this...it isnt working can the OP or someone else post the ones that are working?

----------


## Deeo

try:
wowuctionRegionMedian

for future use:

type "/tsm sources" in chat. Check the given sources and select a proper one (All with Median/DBMarket/wowuction are at least working). Since TSM is undercutting anyway, it should work.

----------


## neopoya

Hello, i was using "DBGlobalMarketAvg" , but from loads of items im posting, im not selling much, so i looked here and wanted to try "wowuctionRegionMedian" , but it's not working for me, when i go to AH and try to run a Post Scan, it marks all items as *"Item/Group is invalid"* . I checked wowuction on tsm site and on every realm and using the desktop app, also pasted the wowuction key there, i don't know what i'm doing wrong =/

----------


## placce

> try:
> wowuctionRegionMedian
> 
> for future use:
> 
> type "/tsm sources" in chat. Check the given sources and select a proper one (All with Median/DBMarket/wowuction are at least working). Since TSM is undercutting anyway, it should work.


I did that but i dont know what the problem is, it just says "30% wowuctionMarket is invalid"... i tried many of them and it just says invalid for some damn reason.

----------


## Deeo

wowuctionMarket is not valid. Try "30% wowuctionRegionMedian". Recheck all your Actions. Perhaps you forgot one.

@Neopaya: same to you: You have to open your TSM-App, Go to "Actions" and select all the Auctionhouse-Actions. Replace all occurences of "DBGlobalMarketAvg" with "wowuctionRegionMedian"

----------


## neopoya

> wowuctionMarket is not valid. Try "30% wowuctionRegionMedian". Recheck all your Actions. Perhaps you forgot one.
> 
> @Neopaya: same to you: You have to open your TSM-App, Go to "Actions" and select all the Auctionhouse-Actions. Replace all occurences of "DBGlobalMarketAvg" with "wowuctionRegionMedian"



I can find "Actions" on the TSM-App. Here's a screenshot of hom i have it setup, and it doesnt work... maybe i sell 1-2 items of thousands a week, if lucky...


https://i.imgur.com/rs2xAG2.jpg

----------


## neopoya

> wowuctionMarket is not valid. Try "30% wowuctionRegionMedian". Recheck all your Actions. Perhaps you forgot one.
> 
> @Neopaya: same to you: You have to open your TSM-App, Go to "Actions" and select all the Auctionhouse-Actions. Replace all occurences of "DBGlobalMarketAvg" with "wowuctionRegionMedian"



I can't find "Actions" on the TSM-App. Here's a screenshot of hom i have it setup, and it doesnt work... maybe i sell 1-2 items of thousands a week, if lucky...



https://i.imgur.com/rs2xAG2.jpg

----------


## Loque

Try with the capitals WoWuction, see if it's case sensitive.

----------


## neopoya

Hmm weird, tsm app was working with DBGmarketAVG ( but couldnt sell crap in weeks with like nearly 1k greens on AH from all levels), when i switched to this, the addon DOES accept the WoWuction variant (If it was a typo or case sensitive error , addon reports it as invalid). The thing is i wasnt able to start post scan.

I "fixed" it by downloading the WoWuction file from the website instead of pasting the WoWuction key into the TSM app and now it works, so there must be something wrong with this.

Still doesnt feel really effective... maybe its my server?

And btw , thanks!

----------


## Deeo

> I can't find "Actions" on the TSM-App.


Sorry, my fault. i meant "Operations" and as Mulstarr mentioned (and I before): It is case sensitive.

----------


## stevesgamebox

Here's the video to show you how to set up TSM and WoWction to get all the tooltips and statistics you need to make this work. Enjoy! 

Alternatively you can view this post which gives an in depth tutorial: How To Set Up TSM With WoWuction (Get The New TSM GOLD MAKING TOOLTIPS for WOD. TSM APP SETUP GUIDE)

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hmm weird, tsm app was working with DBGmarketAVG ( but couldnt sell crap in weeks with like nearly 1k greens on AH from all levels), when i switched to this, the addon DOES accept the WoWuction variant (If it was a typo or case sensitive error , addon reports it as invalid). The thing is i wasnt able to start post scan.
> 
> I "fixed" it by downloading the WoWuction file from the website instead of pasting the WoWuction key into the TSM app and now it works, so there must be something wrong with this.
> 
> Still doesnt feel really effective... maybe its my server?
> 
> And btw , thanks!


I see.  :Smile:  Just updated the guide to WoWuction as well. Take a look when you can.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Thanks for trying to help me, but still it isnt working.
> 
> WoWScrnShot_111014_193231.jpg - directupload.net
> WoWScrnShot_111014_193203.jpg - directupload.net
> 
> 
> Some screens to show my settings.
> 
> Maybe this makes helping me easier :S.
> ...


If it's not working it's because you most likely have not properly set up the APP. I've just added a new updated video which will walk you through getting the tooltips to wroking and making the new switch to WoWuction. (Which we're now using in WOD). Keep in mind you'll have to get a key from wowuction to make it work. The video will walk you through.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> THE UNDERMINE JOURNAL IS BACK!
> 
> https://theunderminejournal.com
> 
> How do we configure our addons to work with this?


Havent checked recently. Most likely it would still use the old code: xx% TUJGEmedian. Still I'm not sure if it's ready. I'd perfer using WoWuction since it's proven to be the most stable through all the changes. 

Again, as of today (11-26-14) We've just updated this guide to show you how to properly set up your TSM tooltips - step by step. 

Use that instead.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Cant get this working after 6.0. Any news?


Yes. Yes. And yes. I've updated it to work in 6.0.3.  :Smile:  Enjoy! Make sure you use the video guide in the OP.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> hello i am trying this guide and i have noticed a little problem that i dont know how to solve.
> for example there are many green sets that share skins. you may have the legs of a certain set, and tsm prices them very low, but the same legs skins is on the ah but with a different name and with 10x the price that tsm is setting it.
> the same thing but the other way around can happen. i can have an item with a price set at 10x the price of a different item but with the same skin on the ah.
> in the first case u lose money because u could be selling the item at a much higher price only undercutting competition.
> in the second case u are losing money too from deposit because it is the same skin so you will never sell it because its "overpriced".
> 
> what i want to know is if there is a way to configure tsm so that when u scan to post an item it scans it so it ignores the sufix that makes it a different item but with actually the same skin,
> 
> i hope u can understand me, my english is terrible.


Yup. As for ignoring the suffic TSM has a checkbox on the menu where you add your items to the group. It reads "ignore random enchants on ungrouped items"

Here's a screenshot of it. 



Clicking that box will allow you to ignore suffixes when posting items.... As for items with the same skins - you would have to use a completely different grouping strategy to manage profits. That of course - is something that I would rather not step into. Just based on the fact that I feel the time spent isn't worth the profits received. 

Honestly, at least to me - It's not worth the headache. This shotgun approach is much more noob friendly, stress free, and flat out easy.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hey!
> 
> I am pretty sure I set it up correctly.
> 
> But when I try to put in the posting price settings I get 
> 
> "TradeSkillMaster: Invalid custom price. Invalid word: dbglobalmarketmedian" in the chat box. 
> I checked I didn't have any hidden spaces and copied / pasted and even typed it to make sure and it is still saying that  any ideas?




Hehe. In the WOD update we've switched over to WoWuction. Enjoy! The video Link in the OP will show you the way.

----------


## CIHC

edit: going to re-download the add-ons and reread the OP.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> edit: going to re-download the add-ons and reread the OP.


Hehe yes. Make SURE you get TSM WoWuction. Most important.

----------


## CIHC

> Hehe yes. Make SURE you get TSM WoWuction. Most important.


That was my issue :3

----------


## Firegone

I see 21 TradeSkillMaster Addons in CurseClient...
Great review and videos and stuff... But you never talk about which to download

EDIT: yeah... nvm... blind and stuff

----------


## Flagg

Getting the following error when doing a Start Post Scan:

TSM_auctioning: Did not post [...] because your minimum price (30% WoWuctionRegionMedian) is invalid. Check your settings.

Got the following addons:
Auctioneer Suite 5.21c
The Undermine Journal
TSM v2.10
TSM AuctionDB v2.6
TSM Auctioning v2.4.3
TSM Mailing v2.2.10
TSM Shopping v2.4.1
TSM Wowuction v2.4

Got the following settings on the website through the app (TSM Application r249):

*Global Data*
AuctionDB - checked
WoWuction - checked

WoWuction region - EU
WoWuction key - uqQyNqEnuSZW8SifrGZvng2 (Jaedenar)

*Realm Data*
Jaedenar, EU, 2 mins, AuctionDB - check, WoWuction - checked

Do you have any idea what might be wrong? Thanks in advance!

----------


## placce

This still isnt working and i followed your last vid to point. It just says "Item/groups is invalid" when i try to post my items, and i tried everything from wowuctionmarket to wowuctionregianmedian.. ive also updated everything ETC ETC idk whats wrong.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Getting the following error when doing a Start Post Scan:
> 
> TSM_auctioning: Did not post [...] because your minimum price (30% WoWuctionRegionMedian) is invalid. Check your settings.
> 
> Got the following addons:
> Auctioneer Suite 5.21c
> The Undermine Journal
> TSM v2.10
> TSM AuctionDB v2.6
> ...


Hi. It sounds like you don't have TSM WoWuction installed. I've updated the entire guide as well as the addons section. You have to download the WoWuction extension for TSM to get the setup to work.

Theres a link to it in the OP.

----------


## kuaichankein

Strange thing here.

Followed guide step by step, and everything seems to work until i start posting items. It only posted 8 items of a 250 item group.


dont really know why those items dont make it. i searched a couple of them manually and there isnt any similar one on AH. Ideas?

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Strange thing here.
> 
> Followed guide step by step, and everything seems to work until i start posting items. It only posted 8 items of a 250 item group.
> 
> 
> dont really know why those items dont make it. i searched a couple of them manually and there isnt any similar one on AH. Ideas?


Happy to help. Generally TSM will give you an error message when an Item doesnt get posted for whatever reason. Try posting again, and relay that message with me. 

If the items aren't picked up by TSM, check if their in a different group than the one you've selected to post. Its unlikely, but best to leave no stone unturned.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> This still isnt working and i followed your last vid to point. It just says "Item/groups is invalid" when i try to post my items, and i tried everything from wowuctionmarket to wowuctionregianmedian.. ive also updated everything ETC ETC idk whats wrong.


Hi  :Smile: 

The problem is you don't have TSM-WoWuction installed. You can pick it up from this link: TradeSkillMaster_WoWuction - Auction & Economy - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

When I updated the guide I also updated the addons section. Alot of you may have missed it. Let me know if this helps. I'm pretty sure it will work.

----------


## placce

> Hi 
> 
> The problem is you don't have TSM-WoWuction installed. You can pick it up from this link: TradeSkillMaster_WoWuction - Auction & Economy - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
> 
> When I updated the guide I also updated the addons section. Alot of you may have missed it. Let me know if this helps. I'm pretty sure it will work.


Hi just downloaded it and tried and still says that it is invalid groups. So i figured i should delete the old AuctionDb, but still doesnt work.

----------


## placce

> Hi 
> 
> The problem is you don't have TSM-WoWuction installed. You can pick it up from this link: TradeSkillMaster_WoWuction - Auction & Economy - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
> 
> When I updated the guide I also updated the addons section. Alot of you may have missed it. Let me know if this helps. I'm pretty sure it will work.


Hi just downloaded it and tried and still says that it is invalid groups. So i figured i should delete the old AuctionDb, but still doesnt work.

----------


## Spatt

Thanks for this guide!

Just one question, is this a typo?

"Keep Quantity: 1 (Leave as it) "

Shouldn't it be "0"?

----------


## Tsuwari

> Thanks for this guide!
> 
> Just one question, is this a typo?
> 
> "Keep Quantity: 1 (Leave as it) "
> 
> Shouldn't it be "0"?


It in fact should, probably just a typo.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Thanks for this guide!
> 
> Just one question, is this a typo?
> 
> "Keep Quantity: 1 (Leave as it) "
> 
> Shouldn't it be "0"?


Spot on Spatt. I figured I would have gone through all the typos by now. Fixing it  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolai

Hi,
I did read your guide but I am more interested in reselling. This is buying goods at low price and reselling them at higher price for profit. I tested Auctioneer and he has an option to do it but a lot of stats are poisoned and it really doesnt help much. I have seen that TSM has a couple of reliable sources that download AH data and have means, max prices, low prices, etc so I my guess is that it should contain less poisoned data, right? Could you tell if you can resell items with the TSM? I mean somehow automatically, that you can resell for example 100 items without having to click in all of them.

Thanks

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hi,
> I did read your guide but I am more interested in reselling. This is buying goods at low price and reselling them at higher price for profit. I tested Auctioneer and he has an option to do it but a lot of stats are poisoned and it really doesnt help much. I have seen that TSM has a couple of reliable sources that download AH data and have means, max prices, low prices, etc so I my guess is that it should contain less poisoned data, right? Could you tell if you can resell items with the TSM? I mean somehow automatically, that you can resell for example 100 items without having to click in all of them.
> 
> Thanks


Hi  :Smile:  Yes I do have a guide that covers the entire resell side of things. Including how to get TSM to work resell for you. I'll pm you in a minute.

----------


## Ichifails

> Hi  Yes I do have a guide that covers the entire resell side of things. Including how to get TSM to work resell for you. I'll pm you in a minute.


Any chance you could PM me the guide as well?<3

----------


## tankyou

> Hi  Yes I do have a guide that covers the entire resell side of things. Including how to get TSM to work resell for you. I'll pm you in a minute.


could you be so kind of to pm me aswell? if not i understand  :Big Grin:

----------


## Instinctlol

> Hi  Yes I do have a guide that covers the entire resell side of things. Including how to get TSM to work resell for you. I'll pm you in a minute.


Can you PM me too? I will love you forever  :Smile:

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Can you PM me too? I will love you forever


Working on it  :Smile:  PM incoming.

----------


## madh0use

> Working on it  PM incoming.


"Realm median price" isn't showing in my tooltips even though the option is correctly set. Any ideas?

----------


## Sjidai

Raising a hand for that PM, if possible..? :-)

----------


## fjums

> Working on it  PM incoming.


About that guide, could I maybe get a PM too  :Smile:

----------


## dmxcom

can i have that guide per pm too ? thx ! <3

----------


## shaakz

I would like the guide in a PM aswell if its at all possible.
Gave you +5 rep cause of this super post, really informative and worked through, cant even find something to feedback (which is rare for me).

Have been using TSM for a few days now and i really see the benefits of this mostly auto-pilot system, thank you so much for writing this guide!

----------


## suomiftw

I also would like the guide in a PM  :Smile:

----------


## Skram

> I also would like the guide in a PM


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
me too

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

Would really like to get the guide via PM  :Big Grin:

----------


## placce

Id like the guide too <3

----------


## sun_dance

Hi Steve,

In your opinion which class do you prefer to farm greens?... I know its a personal preference but wondered which class you use?

I've followed your guide, very well written and easy to understand. I know you said only do it with 100's of items but I'm only level 50, dont have that many yet but eager to try it out  :Smile: 

also thinking about buying the guide but wanted to try this first. 



Cheers and Merry Christmas  :Smile:

----------


## Wacon

I would love that resell guide too. Could I get a pm?

----------


## doomzz

Would really like to get the guide via PM  :Big Grin:

----------


## hazzabrah

Could I also get a PM for that resell guide please?

Great post by the way, testing it out now.

----------


## Toadlips

Would love a PM with that

----------


## tata01

I also would like the guide in a PM please :s

----------


## monkeyman011

Ditto on the resell guide  :Wink: . I'm also planning on buying your guide by the end of the week if I can get this to work for me.

----------


## thegame88

Same please would love a PM thanks for the guide  :Smile:  just started playing again after a 2 year break, always enjoyed farming and playing the AH.

----------


## Kvothex

What's an easy way to start farming green items? I'd like to give the guide a try, but the only thing that comes to mind is just mindlesly chain pull anything in sight in the highest lvl zone I can access.

If anyone is willing to share their method I'd be very useful.

----------


## Broken_Sound

I've got two guild bank tabs worth of greens that just keep expiring. Is it worth sticking it out for the long haul and just keep putting them up every now and then, or should I be looking at alternatives?

----------


## stevesgamebox

> What's an easy way to start farming green items? I'd like to give the guide a try, but the only thing that comes to mind is just mindlesly chain pull anything in sight in the highest lvl zone I can access.
> 
> If anyone is willing to share their method I'd be very useful.


Theres lots of things you can do to farm greenies. I usually just hang around old instances. GB. BOT. Firelands now even. And some people are able to solo 5 man MOP dungeons. So theres alot to choose from. Maybe I'm thinking of making a guide that will compliment this one. 

Actually that's probably my next move since the demand for spots seems so high.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> I've got two guild bank tabs worth of greens that just keep expiring. Is it worth sticking it out for the long haul and just keep putting them up every now and then, or should I be looking at alternatives?


2 bank tabs and all expires?

How long have you been posting? Anything over a month or 15 expires (which can be tracked with TSM) then get rid of it. D/E it and move on. Also take note of those specific items. They may not be good sellers on your realm.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hi Steve,
> 
> In your opinion which class do you prefer to farm greens?... I know its a personal preference but wondered which class you use?
> 
> I've followed your guide, very well written and easy to understand. I know you said only do it with 100's of items but I'm only level 50, dont have that many yet but eager to try it out 
> 
> also thinking about buying the guide but wanted to try this first. 
> 
> 
> ...


My main. Druid is best for me. I LOVE running fast spamming my sprints and the survivability. Plus in a few more pieces ill be able to solo the MOP dungeons with ease. Of cours eI'm thinking blood DK will be eaiser.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> I also would like the guide in a PM


Sorry for the confusion yall  :Smile: .

The guide I was referring to was actually the service in my signature. That was created to help people supercharge this guide. Apologies for making it seem like I was just giving a secret guide on the side. 

Haha. 

Happy holidays all.

----------


## placce

So another thing thats been pissing me off lately is that i got loads of items that dont show up in the "ungrouped items" column and i want to add them in the grouped items. Some items never show up here at all. Whats the deal with that? ive checked the box where it says "Show ungrouped items for adding to sub groups".

----------


## stevesgamebox

> So another thing thats been pissing me off lately is that i got loads of items that dont show up in the "ungrouped items" column and i want to add them in the grouped items. Some items never show up here at all. Whats the deal with that? ive checked the box where it says "Show ungrouped items for adding to sub groups".


Haha. Maybe the group your trying to add the items to are already a part of a parent group. The way groups works is that they have a hierarchy. You have to add to the parent group first. then you'll be able to add to the subgroups. If an item is not in the parent group it will not show up in the ungrouped items window (If you are in fact trying to add to a subgroup).

I know very confusing, but I think this may be your problem.

If not then the only answer is that the item is actually in a different group. And you can check by clicking "show groups" in the TSM tooltip options.

Hope this helps.

----------


## placce

> Haha. Maybe the group your trying to add the items to are already a part of a parent group. The way groups works is that they have a hierarchy. You have to add to the parent group first. then you'll be able to add to the subgroups. If an item is not in the parent group it will not show up in the ungrouped items window (If you are in fact trying to add to a subgroup).
> 
> I know very confusing, but I think this may be your problem.
> 
> If not then the only answer is that the item is actually in a different group. And you can check by clicking "show groups" in the TSM tooltip options.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah this worked, had to go under proffessions in groups and ungroup all the materials from the parent group, since all my stuff was materials, thanks.

----------


## placce

Lol got another problem. I have hundreds of greens that i put up everyday for auction and i sell maybe 1-2 every day and i think i know why i sell so few. After i did my last post i noticed that TSM doesnt undercut the competition AT ALL, it actually puts up the items for several hundreds of gold over the other ones. I set my posting price settings to:

Minimum price: 30% dbmarket
Maximum price: 100% dbmarket
Normal price: 150% dbmarket

Becuast that was the only settings i could use to post all items, if i try with the other ones like "30% WoWuctionRegionMedian" it says it is invalid. Anyone else having this problem? Followed your video and set up everything on wowcution.com and on the TSM website.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Great guide, netted me 8k+ gold so far, and I've only been using it since last friday! 
> 
> +rep to you sire


Hi just using this quote feature to dig up testimonials. Hope Im not bumping this thread too much.

----------


## Cloud13

Having a level 3 salvage yard is amazing when using this guide. I get 15-20 greens and blues a day from salvage crates. 
Only downside is the prices for some of these items seems to be coming down as they drop more often.

----------


## sun_dance

> My main. Druid is best for me. I LOVE running fast spamming my sprints and the survivability. Plus in a few more pieces ill be able to solo the MOP dungeons with ease. Of cours eI'm thinking blood DK will be eaiser.


Thanks so much for the reply Steve, I've made a couple of thousand gold so far using your guild but I'm running out of green items to sell, I've farmed around 10 under lvl 60 dungeons but I only end up with 2-3 greens items per dungeon. Is this normal or has blizzard capped drops it to stop bots and if so is there any other good ways to farm for green items under lvl 60?

----------


## sun_dance

> Lol got another problem. I have hundreds of greens that i put up everyday for auction and i sell maybe 1-2 every day and i think i know why i sell so few. After i did my last post i noticed that TSM doesnt undercut the competition AT ALL, it actually puts up the items for several hundreds of gold over the other ones. I set my posting price settings to:
> 
> Minimum price: 30% dbmarket
> Maximum price: 100% dbmarket
> Normal price: 150% dbmarket
> 
> Becuast that was the only settings i could use to post all items, if i try with the other ones like "30% WoWuctionRegionMedian" it says it is invalid. Anyone else having this problem? Followed your video and set up everything on wowcution.com and on the TSM website.


I had the same problem and used those values, changed back to 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian values and left it a day or two and they stopped giving me the invalid messages and started working. not sure but i think wowuction get updated every 24hrs or something.. might be wrong though but worth leaving them in for a few days to see if it starts working like I did

----------


## stevesgamebox

> I had the same problem and used those values, changed back to 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian values and left it a day or two and they stopped giving me the invalid messages and started working. not sure but i think wowuction get updated every 24hrs or something.. might be wrong though but worth leaving them in for a few days to see if it starts working like I did


Correct it updates once every 24 hours unlike the auction db stat. Some of you MAY have to wait before you get your data. 

This was never the case until I've experiences it recently.

Other times reloading after downloading would allow WoWuction to work right away.

Cheers.

----------


## Earthshaper

Could you tell me how to track how many days/times I've listed an item? I'm making gold, but a marginal amount now.
I have 500+ listings, and the listing cost is killing me. I know some arent selling, and far too many to track myself.

----------


## alexis232

> Could you tell me how to track how many days/times I've listed an item? I'm making gold, but a marginal amount now.
> I have 500+ listings, and the listing cost is killing me. I know some arent selling, and far too many to track myself.


yea i would like to know this too :P

----------


## placce

> I had the same problem and used those values, changed back to 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian values and left it a day or two and they stopped giving me the invalid messages and started working. not sure but i think wowuction get updated every 24hrs or something.. might be wrong though but worth leaving them in for a few days to see if it starts working like I did


Ive left it like that a couple of days now with 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian and still says invalid WTF. Do i have to update anywhere else?

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Ive left it like that a couple of days now with 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian and still says invalid WTF. Do i have to update anywhere else?


Not at all. Seems like something is corrupted. you might have to re-download the addons and app over again. It SHOULD be working for you.

----------


## K-Z

> Hi just downloaded it and tried and still says that it is invalid groups. So i figured i should delete the old AuctionDb, but still doesnt work.


im having the same problem its saying " Item/group is invalid" , any ideas?

also in the page https://www.tradeskillmaster.com/realms

Global Data
AuctionDB
WoWuction

should i have both checked? or just AuctionDB?

----------


## gezus

Hi there.. no matter what I do it will NOT work with 

30% WoWuctionRegionMedian
100% WoWuctionRegionMedian
150% WoWuctionRegionMedian

I have to use 

DBGlobalMarketAvg

I can't for the life of me figure out whats wrong.

----------


## placce

> Hi there.. no matter what I do it will NOT work with 
> 
> 30% WoWuctionRegionMedian
> 100% WoWuctionRegionMedian
> 150% WoWuctionRegionMedian
> 
> I have to use 
> 
> DBGlobalMarketAvg
> ...


Wish i knew, i deleted all TSM addons and reinstalled them and i still get that damn invalid message.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Wish i knew, i deleted all TSM addons and reinstalled them and i still get that damn invalid message.


Try creating a NEW TSM account. I had this same error at one time but had to get a new computer before I could get around to fixing it (The old one broke I didn't get a new computer because of the error).

In retrospect I'm thinking maybe it could of been due to a faulty TSM account. Honestly I don't know why a very small number of people aren't getting the data.. Try creating an all new account and see what happens. Report back with the details. 

And in the meantime globalaverage is fine. What I would do is increase the % just a bit. I'd use 40% for minimum / 110% for normal / 160% for maximum.

For those of you who CANT get the WoWuction Region data I suppose you should use the auctionDB's global market average instead.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> yea i would like to know this too :P


Easy  :Smile:  Enable sale rate in your TSM tooltips. Open TSM with /TSM, then click the "tooltip options" tab. Next go over to the accounting pane and look for the "show expiry options" On that pane you'll have a bunch of methods for tracking expired auctions such as sale rates and even direct counters of how many times an item has expired. 

You can set your own personal rule for dealing with them. For me, I D/E anything that has expired 15+ times (If the value is below 100g) / depending on the item. The amount you use will always be personal preference.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Lol got another problem. I have hundreds of greens that i put up everyday for auction and i sell maybe 1-2 every day and i think i know why i sell so few. After i did my last post i noticed that TSM doesnt undercut the competition AT ALL, it actually puts up the items for several hundreds of gold over the other ones. I set my posting price settings to:
> 
> Minimum price: 30% dbmarket
> Maximum price: 100% dbmarket
> Normal price: 150% dbmarket
> 
> Becuast that was the only settings i could use to post all items, if i try with the other ones like "30% WoWuctionRegionMedian" it says it is invalid. Anyone else having this problem? Followed your video and set up everything on wowcution.com and on the TSM website.


I'm also beginning to think the lack of this add-on may be the cause. Double check if you have tradeskillmaster WoWuction. TradeSkillMaster_WoWuction - Auction & Economy - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## stevesgamebox

> About that guide, could I maybe get a PM too


Apologies  :Smile:  

The guide I'm referring to is my premium guide located in my sig now (My signature was broken until today) It goes hand in hand with this guide here, and is aimed towards the resell half of the equation. Enjoy!

----------


## placce

Its a miracle, its finally working. These are the settings i used yesterday night, i put them in and it came up invalid as usual, but i waited about 24 hours and now its working. These are my setting:

50% min(WowuctionRegionMarket, DBGlobalMarketAvg)
250% min(WowuctionRegionMarket, DBGlobalMarketAvg)
150% min(WowuctionRegionMarket, DBGlobalMarketAvg)

Thanks Steve

----------


## Dorious

> Its a miracle, its finally working. These are the settings i used yesterday night, i put them in and it came up invalid as usual, but i waited about 24 hours and now its working. These are my setting:
> 
> 50% min(WowuctionRegionMarket, DBGlobalMarketAvg)
> 250% min(WowuctionRegionMarket, DBGlobalMarketAvg)
> 150% min(WowuctionRegionMarket, DBGlobalMarketAvg)
> 
> Thanks Steve


Ok so this didnt work for me, I was scratching my head thinking wtf is wrong with these strings, what's been updated / changed?
Went to this link https://www.tradeskillmaster.com/addon/custom-price

Turns out the new values are (or could be)
30% dbmarket + 0g
100% dbmarket +0g
150% dbmarket + 0g

Keep in mind, I'm writing this post as I deal with trying to set it up, however these are the first values that don't spit out an error for me in my console.
I could be wrong, I will update accordingly.

----------


## alexis232

is there a addon to track how many times u put the items on the ah? since most of them dont sell and u spend more gold to put them on the ah then u get

----------


## Farquaad

If anyone who has limited to zero knowledge of the AH and is thinking about getting the AH Playas Course, do it. I knew very very little going in to it and only having leveling gold from WoD (~10k) I went from around ~10k gold to 136k in less than a month,  36k has been made in less than a week. The more gold you have the faster you can make gold. Long story short, Steve is the king.

----------


## balmora90

Why does it keep posting like half of my items for 100g (exact amount), even though the tooltip states they are worth between 1-2k and i set everything up in "post" tab including 100% DBGlobalMarketAvg.
Any idea?

----------


## r888

ive made about 7k gold in 3 days between selling mats from alts , this guide and the "premier guide" though there doesnt seem to be alot of difference between the 2 so a little disappointing after paying for it. But i have 37k worth of auctions to sell too. overall happy , but wish i never paid for the upgrade for what i got. oh and you also get asked to upgrade again to the better version.....

----------


## Firegone

I created a new group with a new operation (like you mentioned in first post. Same values and stuff).

I added a bunch of WoD-Mats and Low-Level Mats, Greens, Blues, Some Recipes... Lets say, I added 10 WoD Mats, 10 Low Level Mats, 10 Low-Level-Greens, 10 Low-Level-Blues, 10 Low-Level-Recipes.
If I go to the auction house, the following will be scanned: 10 WoD mats, 3 Low Level Mats, 3 Low-LvL Greens, 0 Low-LvL Blues, 0 Low-Levl Recipes. Why is this the case? Does TSM only work with WoD Items and only Greens?

EDIT: Added 22 Items to the list. Only for 7 is a scan being made... What am I doing wrong. i dont get it

EDIT2: Screenshot added

https://i.imgur.com/sSThZ1e.png

EDIT3: Use stack size as cap.. Alright. Sorry and thanks xD

----------


## alexis232

well im using this addon for a week now and i got 79 greens/blues and if i sell 1 per day its alot so i dont know how u guys are doing this but i spend more to put them on the ah then i get from it xD 3

----------


## sun_dance

> well im using this addon for a week now and i got 79 greens/blues and if i sell 1 per day its alot so i dont know how u guys are doing this but i spend more to put them on the ah then i get from it xD 3


Steve does state that you really need to do this with 500 items for a steady cash income, or at least 300 minimum. I don't think 79 items is enough. I started with 100 items and while I did sell stuff it wasnt much. I'm slowly building my stock and now have 300 items to sell and I'm getting more gold. Also it depends on the items you sell. I find bracers, belts and cloth leggings dont sell that well and I try to avoid them unless I see a really good deal or valuable xmog item. I started with buying cheap greens and blues for a few gold but now buy xmog items for upto 1k gold if i see a good deal. bigger the risk but greater the reward imo

----------


## SAP_Pete

Thanks for the guide, I've been using TSM for about a week now, and it's been great selling my farmed mats, greens and old stock, but buying/reselling has been slow. I bought a bunch of items that were insanely cheap compared to WoWuction and wowhead prices, but they're not selling at nearly the prices. Not dropping my prices yet unless I have multiple in stock, and will give it some more time.
Watch the average prices and the AH players before sinking tons of gold in buying high ticket items. I have just 1000 gold invested so far, and have done some rare mob farming in Blasted Lands and Ogres in Thousand Needles to get inventory.

Here are my highest % resale items this week:


I have 300ish auctions for green/blue items listed, and a separate banker for mats / consumables.

----------


## alexis232

how do u put 500 items into the ah? u have them on seperated chars or how do u do it ?

----------


## placce

> how do u put 500 items into the ah? u have them on seperated chars or how do u do it ?


500 isnt that much. Arent you farming anything? sometimes i got 800 items up on the ah.

----------


## SAP_Pete

> how do u put 500 items into the ah? u have them on seperated chars or how do u do it ?


Once you have TSM set up, posting is really quick. It takes a couple of minutes to post a bag full (100+) items, then go to the mailbox to reload. I repost 2-3 times a day, so I don't have all items expire at the same time. For the regular items (greens/blues etc) I have it set to "do nothing" if my minimum price isn't met, so I just click down the list after the post scan and i'm done. I have all things that stack in more than 1 on a different alt (mats, consumables), split by stuff I want to post as single items or stacks of 20, just because it takes multiple clicks per item, and I might adjust my pricing more often.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Steve does state that you really need to do this with 500 items for a steady cash income, or at least 300 minimum. I don't think 79 items is enough. I started with 100 items and while I did sell stuff it wasnt much. I'm slowly building my stock and now have 300 items to sell and I'm getting more gold. Also it depends on the items you sell. I find bracers, belts and cloth leggings dont sell that well and I try to avoid them unless I see a really good deal or valuable xmog item. I started with buying cheap greens and blues for a few gold but now buy xmog items for upto 1k gold if i see a good deal. bigger the risk but greater the reward imo


Yup yup. The more the better.

----------


## stevesgamebox

Update: Here's my findings for players who are having trouble on select high population realms:

Consulting with player across the spectrum I'm getting loads of feedback concerning what makes this strategy work. What I've been seeing are some players doing exceptionally well and other struggling depending on the server and not exactly the market. 

But there is a cure all. for those finding lesser profits the key is upping the ante a bit. GET MORE STOCK. I can't say it enough. Yes it is unfortunate that those on select server would have to work harder than others, but that's just the reality of it.

Which servers, I cannot say, as it all seems very random to me. 

And as always RP realms are amazing for a strategy like this (That's not to say that you can't successfully do this on other PVE / PVP realms - since I have)
But in summary, if you are having trouble the key is to get more items. I have some players who have joined "my circle" and are pushing 1700 auctions daily for 9000g+ and others pumping 800 auctions for the same amount. Then a smaller number who have 800 auctions and struggle getting 4k or more daily out of it.

Right now, I'll see if I can scrap up enough data from customers of my premium service to get a read on which servers this works best on - but I doubt i'll have enough.

The players I'm working with are a fair share from both the US and EU, so the data wont be as accurate as I'd like.

anyhow, the catch all fix remains - your profits (Or lack of) will scale with the amount of items you have  :Smile: 

And double if you start to dabble in resale combined with this.

----------


## SAP_Pete

So, cross realm numbers from sites like wowhead and wowuction should even out outright manipulation and insanity, has there really ever in the history of wow been somebody paying 20k gold for Garneg's War Belt Garneg's War Belt - Item - World of Warcraft ? I realize it's just AH listing prices, but did anybody ever yield 5 digit buyout for obscure transmog items like this ?

EDIT:
Just seen Honey Bread http://www.wowhead.com/item=20857 is 7500g on wowhead, 10k on wowuction region median price. Tread with care.  :Smile:

----------


## Flagg

Hi Steve, great guide! Been rolling with it since the launch of WoD, my estimate would be that I have around 300 auctions up at a time. I do however have a question for you. With the introduction of the salvage yard I get a ludicrous amount of items all the time on my chars. This got me thinking about the items that I do not sell every auction-run. I have noticed that I am only selling around 5-6 items for every 200 posts, which got me the idea that perhaps I should vendor the items that I've had up on the auction house for many times without selling. That leads up to my questions;
1. Would it be worth vendoring the items which I have trouble selling on the auction house?
2. Is there an addon which counts how many times you have had an item up for sale?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## SAP_Pete

> Hi Steve, great guide! Been rolling with it since the launch of WoD, my estimate would be that I have around 300 auctions up at a time. I do however have a question for you. With the introduction of the salvage yard I get a ludicrous amount of items all the time on my chars. This got me thinking about the items that I do not sell every auction-run. I have noticed that I am only selling around 5-6 items for every 200 posts, which got me the idea that perhaps I should vendor the items that I've had up on the auction house for many times without selling. That leads up to my questions;
> 1. Would it be worth vendoring the items which I have trouble selling on the auction house?
> 2. Is there an addon which counts how many times you have had an item up for sale?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. Yes, or better disenchant.
2. TSM_Accounting module - Failed Auctions

----------


## front243

Somewhere in the TSM settings you can set up the mouse Wheel to post auctions. It's extremely fast to post even a large number of auctions.

----------


## theorichalcos

Well, spent the 9.99 on the guide. Honestly less than pleased with how much content you actually get. To get to the meat of the actual gold guide, you have to spend another 29.99 to unlock the "Traders Terrace" Which ive heard is bare bones, and doesnt have as much content as "Steve" Claims it does. Thoroughly disappointed and will be requesting a refund via PayPal.
Buyers Beware imo.

Edit: I found there is far more "Content" in this free guide on WoWhead, then in Steves guide scam here. And im pretty damn postive everything he didnt go over that is in the paygate "Traders Terrace" Is only those other things listed in this FREE guide. http://www.wowhead.com/guide=196/mul...wow-gold-guide

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Well, spent the 9.99 on the guide. Honestly less than pleased with how much content you actually get. To get to the meat of the actual gold guide, you have to spend another 29.99 to unlock the "Traders Terrace" Which ive heard is bare bones, and doesnt have as much content as "Steve" Claims it does. Thoroughly disappointed and will be requesting a refund via PayPal.
> Buyers Beware imo.
> 
> Edit: I found there is far more "Content" in this free guide on WoWhead, then in Steves guide scam here. And im pretty damn postive everything he didnt go over that is in the paygate "Traders Terrace" Is only those other things listed in this FREE guide. Multi Millionnaire's Auction House WoW Gold Guide - Guides - Wowhead


Haha. Well thats the first bad review I ever got. Ever.

I think you can tell by the feedback here that what we show you is "legit". Hope I can get you to come around. Can you message me on Skype if you need clarification. I think we did some Due diligence on both courses.

- Steven

P.S: That free guide on WoWhead isn't mine. It's from the consortium and is outdated. (They've even removed it from the consortium due to outdates) I believe 3 years old now. It doesn't include TSM like you learned in our course. But to each his own.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Well, spent the 9.99 on the guide. Honestly less than pleased with how much content you actually get. To get to the meat of the actual gold guide, you have to spend another 29.99 to unlock the "Traders Terrace" Which ive heard is bare bones, and doesnt have as much content as "Steve" Claims it does. Thoroughly disappointed and will be requesting a refund via PayPal.
> Buyers Beware imo.
> 
> Edit: I found there is far more "Content" in this free guide on WoWhead, then in Steves guide scam here. And im pretty damn postive everything he didnt go over that is in the paygate "Traders Terrace" Is only those other things listed in this FREE guide. Multi Millionnaire's Auction House WoW Gold Guide - Guides - Wowhead


Well I'll tell you 1 thing.. it's kinda easy to feel knowledge isn't valuable.. once you have that knowledge..

It's no secret & mentioned here specifically you could collect this wealth of information & considerably more yourself from around the web..

This is an offer to save you time & effort by condensing a fair piece of it into a single source.. & many of us know.. time is money friend ;-)

To anyone who may be considering whether it's worth their time & money.. consider this.. there are a ton of videos explaining in specific detail how to get yourself setup from "I don't use any addons what are those???!!?!?!?" to "I just bought 3 100k+ mounts for myself with my profits"

Not just a quippy forum post or PDF saying "buy things people want for less.. & sell them for more"

I think this is a stellar collection of not only information but a rising community of money makers with the potential to become a force to be reckoned with ;-)

----------


## stevesgamebox

> If anyone who has limited to zero knowledge of the AH and is thinking about getting the AH Playas Course, do it. I knew very very little going in to it and only having leveling gold from WoD (~10k) I went from around ~10k gold to 136k in less than a month, Attachment 19834 36k has been made in less than a week. The more gold you have the faster you can make gold. Long story short, Steve is the king.


Well it seems that not everyone could be satisfied  :Smile: .

But its stories of members like this that keep me going. Great job. Catch up back at the website.

----------


## stevesgamebox

Just came in. Newest feedback from us. So yes, the AH is still working  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nestoyeur

Hello, first of all, thanks a lot for this priceless guide who introduce me to how earn more money by saving time !

I have read everything and now I would like to ask 3 question.

In the FAQ you say we can use auctionnator because the biggest part is done by TSM & TUJ but im not sure to understand what is TUJ ?

By the way about auctionator or auctioneer, I dont understand why they are needed in this guide because we use only the TSM function, or maybe I've miss something ?

The last one is about the auto sell config, in the "Posting price settings" in particular. On your screen we can:

When Below Minimum: “Ignore auctions bellow minimum”
However you say to copy past this in the guide:
When Below Minimum: “Post At Minimum Price”

I think its just a writing mistake, the screen setting is the good one, right ?

Thanks again, this is far away the best guide for TSM and after taking the time to digest it like you sayd i will considere if i need to pay for the rest  :Smile:

----------


## Awesomeplayer999

I follow your instructions, but it is not working... 

1.) i download all addons and activate there.
2.) I make a new group for all green items to sale.
3.) Made a new operation so as in the video 
4.) Take all green items in this group
5.) Copy and Paste your value in the fields, look here:
Unbenannt.jpg - directupload.net
6.) Press "post" on the addon, but it's not working...
i says:



> [19:45:58]TSM_Auctioning: Did not post [Magnataurenstulpen der Intelligenz] because your minimum price (30% WoWuctionRegionMedian) is invalid. Check your settings.


7.) look at the priceoptions and there stand it so as you post it:
Unbenannt5.jpg - directupload.net
8.) ??

Why is the minimum price invalid?

----------


## Desyncx

Awesomeplayer999, are you sure you've got WowUction? If you do it should work, but it doesn't so I don't think you do.

----------


## zorroz

So where are you guys farming mostly for greens now? I've been running grim batol, tho im not getting as much as I want  :Smile:  Anyone got some tips on good places to farm.

----------


## SAP_Pete

> So where are you guys farming mostly for greens now? I've been running grim batol, tho im not getting as much as I want  Anyone got some tips on good places to farm.


It depends on what sells, and what I still have in stock. I built a stock of greens and blues to get started by farming rares in Blasted Lands, Swamp of Sorrows, Wetlands, Hillsbrad Foothills and the Ogre cave in Thousand Needles.
Now I have 5 alts with maxed out Garrisons / Salvage yards to add to the mix, and do more buying/selling in the AH.

----------


## zorroz

> It depends on what sells, and what I still have in stock. I built a stock of greens and blues to get started by farming rares in Blasted Lands, Swamp of Sorrows, Wetlands, Hillsbrad Foothills and the Ogre cave in Thousand Needles.
> Now I have 5 alts with maxed out Garrisons / Salvage yards to add to the mix, and do more buying/selling in the AH.


Yeah I farmed some in the Ogre cave aswell yesterday. Tho nothing sold yet. Got some good drops and hopefully they'll sell. How long does it usually take for you to sell your items. Feels like its going to take 1 or even more weeks  :Frown:

----------


## SAP_Pete

> Yeah I farmed some in the Ogre cave aswell yesterday. Tho nothing sold yet. Got some good drops and hopefully they'll sell. How long does it usually take for you to sell your items. Feels like its going to take 1 or even more weeks


Some things can take a few weeks to sell. Just keep reposting, and check your prices. I check TSM_Accounting once in a while to weed out items that have failed to sell more than 15 times, and either vendor them or post them at cut rates.

Best item I got from the Ogre cave was a Broken Blade of Heroes, that sold on first listing for 4000g. The beauty of locations like that is that because you kill so many mobs so fast, you're bound to get rare drops that make it worthwhile.

----------


## Navyhanazor

The guide is definitely working as I have been selling green items for a long time as well. But yes having the option to put everything with several clicks takes the whole thing to the next stage. I have been trying to figure out how exactly the percentages works though.

Currently the addon undercuts the "bid" price. How can I set it to undercut the "buyout" instead?

Also how can I set the addon to always undercut with 1 copper no matter what the regional medium price is? I tried to set maximum price to 500% and it seems it works.

Do you have a further explanation regarding the percentage values?

----------


## sun_dance

Whereabouts is the ogre cave and are there any other good places worth farming for drops?

I dont have a level 100 character atm, my highest one is level 85 so any help would be much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Awesomeplayer999

> Awesomeplayer999, are you sure you've got WowUction? If you do it should work, but it doesn't so I don't think you do.


Yes, it is installed with tradeskillmaster.. means this -> Tradeskillmaster_WoWuction

But i think i've found the problem...
WoWuction is installed, is active, but in the TSM-Desktop-App are only the Auction_DB and not the WoWuction data  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
So i've made the settings for the Auction_DB and not fot the WoWuction 

/facepalm myself  :Big Grin: 

Now i've made all settings for WoWucttion and the dataimport and it works.  :Smile: 


But one question:
In the last days i've got more than 500 green items from classic to draenor, from instances, worlddrops and the garrison.

Most of the articles are over 15x so much value as sellprice, but I do not know whether it is worthwhile to sell them, as some are far wandered back again and again.
is there a possibility the unsellable (which you can still get back after 3 weeks) somehow to filter?
Or is this not a good idea, because you say "you sell all items, now or later, or much later..?

----------


## Cronan

Hi! I just wanted to thank you for the guide It's been very useful!

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hi! I just wanted to thank you for the guide It's been very useful!


NP. All the best to ya. If you have any interesting results feel free to post them in this thread.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hello, first of all, thanks a lot for this priceless guide who introduce me to how earn more money by saving time !
> 
> I have read everything and now I would like to ask 3 question.
> 
> In the FAQ you say we can use auctionnator because the biggest part is done by TSM & TUJ but im not sure to understand what is TUJ ?
> 
> By the way about auctionator or auctioneer, I dont understand why they are needed in this guide because we use only the TSM function, or maybe I've miss something ?
> 
> The last one is about the auto sell config, in the "Posting price settings" in particular. On your screen we can:
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out  :Smile:  

The guide has changed soo many times as TSM and WOD developed that those "mistakes" we're actually true at one point or another.

For minimum: You want to post anyway, so the setting "post at minmum should suffice". And as for auctionator or auctioneer - you can use either. But I find auctioneer to be MUCH better for my own reasons..

And as for TUJ.... hehe.. Let me take that line out.. Im not sure how I let that stay in this guide. TUJ is completely irrelevant now. Thanks

----------


## stevesgamebox

> The guide is definitely working as I have been selling green items for a long time as well. But yes having the option to put everything with several clicks takes the whole thing to the next stage. I have been trying to figure out how exactly the percentages works though.
> 
> Currently the addon undercuts the "bid" price. How can I set it to undercut the "buyout" instead?
> 
> Also how can I set the addon to always undercut with 1 copper no matter what the regional medium price is? I tried to set maximum price to 500% and it seems it works.
> 
> Do you have a further explanation regarding the percentage values?


Hi  :Smile:  

Theres a slider on the operation config page labeled "bid percent" or something similar to it. (You'll definitely see it). TSM will match the bid and the buyout when you slide it to 100%.

That should take care of most bid related problems.

As for the undercutting by 1 copper, there's also an undercut amount on the operation settings page. You can enter which value you would like it to undercut by there. I always use 1 copper nowadays  :Embarrassment:

----------


## stevesgamebox

> It depends on what sells, and what I still have in stock. I built a stock of greens and blues to get started by farming rares in Blasted Lands, Swamp of Sorrows, Wetlands, Hillsbrad Foothills and the Ogre cave in Thousand Needles.
> Now I have 5 alts with maxed out Garrisons / Salvage yards to add to the mix, and do more buying/selling in the AH.


This. Just play as you normally would with a bit of farming here and there. Make sure you throw a salvage yard on all of your characters (It helps TREMENDOUSLY) and you should eventually build up a massive stock. 

The AH route is by far faster I'd say.

----------


## -Saphyro-

Used to manually repost 80-100 auctions before, this has saved me a LOT of time! Made good gold with very little effort, but have not struck the real jackpot just yet.. Had a good 3-5k gold in mailbox every day before WoD was released, now it appears that people are busy with other things.. 

Thanks a lot for a very good guide!

----------


## RebelCat

Hey there! Wanted to thank you for the awesome guide. It was good enough to convince me to buy part 2 (which I do not regret at all, it was very informative). I've been working the transmog market for about 3 weeks now and I've started noticing something a bit troubling. I've managed to amass a stock of about 600 greens which I keep up on the AH at all times. All have been purchased from the AH following the 1/6 rule, and all range from values between 5 gold and 5k gold. In total I've probably spent around 10k on items with a projected value of around 150k (assuming they all sold of course)... 

Now comes the issue I'm experiencing, listing prices have become an actual issue. What I mean is, it costs around 600g-700g a day just to post those greens/blues I currently have. On an average week day I can sell anywhere from 100g-2kg worth of items, with an average daily yield of about 350g-400g. (Note, I am posting items according to EXACTLY how you outline in your guide). 

So here in lies my issue, having amassed a decent size stock, I find myself spending more on daily costs than I am receiving as a daily yield. I believe a lot of this has to do with the fact that I am on a relatively medium pop server cluster, and as such, don't have a great buyer's market.

What would you recommend I do in this situation? Is this just the nature of the beast, should these numbers turn in my favor when some of the big ticket items end up selling?

Thank you for your time, and for the great guide!

~koro

----------


## SAP_Pete

> Hey there! Wanted to thank you for the awesome guide. It was good enough to convince me to buy part 2 (which I do not regret at all, it was very informative). I've been working the transmog market for about 3 weeks now and I've started noticing something a bit troubling. I've managed to amass a stock of about 600 greens which I keep up on the AH at all times. All have been purchased from the AH following the 1/6 rule, and all range from values between 5 gold and 5k gold. In total I've probably spent around 10k on items with a projected value of around 150k (assuming they all sold of course)... 
> 
> Now comes the issue I'm experiencing, listing prices have become an actual issue. What I mean is, it costs around 600g-700g a day just to post those greens/blues I currently have. On an average week day I can sell anywhere from 100g-2kg worth of items, with an average daily yield of about 350g-400g. (Note, I am posting items according to EXACTLY how you outline in your guide). 
> 
> So here in lies my issue, having amassed a decent size stock, I find myself spending more on daily costs than I am receiving as a daily yield. I believe a lot of this has to do with the fact that I am on a relatively medium pop server cluster, and as such, don't have a great buyer's market.
> 
> What would you recommend I do in this situation? Is this just the nature of the beast, should these numbers turn in my favor when some of the big ticket items end up selling?
> 
> Thank you for your time, and for the great guide!
> ...


I stopped posting when there are listing below minimum ("When below minimum" - "Don't post items"). 
If I see items sit in my bags forever without getting posted, i'll undercut whatever is out there to get rid of it. Posting a couple hundred items a day where cheaper ones are already listed struck me as wasteful.
When stocking up on items, I also pay close attention to the listing fees, so I mostly sell low level items that cost just a few silver to list.

----------


## dayaran

First of all I want to say thank you for the amazing guide, this is providing me with enough gold to buy all the gems/enchants I need for progression right now. I actually haven't farmed anything since the end of MoP which is when I spent about 8 hours non-stop farming Zul'Farrak which yielded amazing results (obviously saw it on your Youtube channel). I still have about 100 or the greens from that farm but they're depleting as time goes on and I tried farming ZF the other day and had 2 greens worth selling in a total of 3 runs. It seems like it has been nerfed? Do you have any other farms you can suggest me do as a feral druid? I have the speed set that you featured in one of your videos to further increase my farming speed  :Big Grin:  Cheers man!

----------


## KidBlue

Just wanted you to know I made over 300k from this guide since you posted! My dream of owning the tiger has come true and thus thanks a million!!! I would buy you many beers if you lived Portland OR

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Just wanted you to know I made over 300k from this guide since you posted! My dream of owning the tiger has come true and thus thanks a million!!! I would buy you many beers if you lived Portland OR


Glad to hear it  :Smile: . Amazing! Months down the road and still I get stories like this daily. 

Running the second part started just as a cool way to get some side income from sharing my gold knowledge.. but its become like a full fledged business nowadays  :Smile: 

Apologies to everyone for being absent like everyday.. But running a website specifically dedicated to this has taken me by surprise.

Glad it's working for you. Enjoy !

----------


## stevesgamebox

> First of all I want to say thank you for the amazing guide, this is providing me with enough gold to buy all the gems/enchants I need for progression right now. I actually haven't farmed anything since the end of MoP which is when I spent about 8 hours non-stop farming Zul'Farrak which yielded amazing results (obviously saw it on your Youtube channel). I still have about 100 or the greens from that farm but they're depleting as time goes on and I tried farming ZF the other day and had 2 greens worth selling in a total of 3 runs. It seems like it has been nerfed? Do you have any other farms you can suggest me do as a feral druid? I have the speed set that you featured in one of your videos to further increase my farming speed  Cheers man!


ahaha. I havent noticed the ZF thing. To be honest, I no longer do any farms at all. It's like kind of moving on.. I started farming heavy and now I keep all my workings strictly to the AH. IF anything has been nerfed.. I really know nothing about it. 

WOD has changed just about everything, so I would have to do some digging before I get a concrete answer on that.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hey there! Wanted to thank you for the awesome guide. It was good enough to convince me to buy part 2 (which I do not regret at all, it was very informative). I've been working the transmog market for about 3 weeks now and I've started noticing something a bit troubling. I've managed to amass a stock of about 600 greens which I keep up on the AH at all times. All have been purchased from the AH following the 1/6 rule, and all range from values between 5 gold and 5k gold. In total I've probably spent around 10k on items with a projected value of around 150k (assuming they all sold of course)... 
> 
> Now comes the issue I'm experiencing, listing prices have become an actual issue. What I mean is, it costs around 600g-700g a day just to post those greens/blues I currently have. On an average week day I can sell anywhere from 100g-2kg worth of items, with an average daily yield of about 350g-400g. (Note, I am posting items according to EXACTLY how you outline in your guide). 
> 
> So here in lies my issue, having amassed a decent size stock, I find myself spending more on daily costs than I am receiving as a daily yield. I believe a lot of this has to do with the fact that I am on a relatively medium pop server cluster, and as such, don't have a great buyer's market.
> 
> What would you recommend I do in this situation? Is this just the nature of the beast, should these numbers turn in my favor when some of the big ticket items end up selling?
> 
> Thank you for your time, and for the great guide!
> ...


Alright  :Smile: . Here's what you do.. I saved this for members of my website exclusively, but it seems to be a big enough problem that everyone probably needs to know this.. 

In TSM theres a feature under tooltip options > accounting called sale rates. With sale rate you can enable your tooltip to show how many times an item expires and how often it sells (Given in a decimal form). Basically what I've been doing, is setting rules for these sale rates. 

For example, any item that gets a sale rate of 0.08 or expires 25 times without any sells get sent to a D/E to liquidate for lost assets. I found the number 25 to be extremely effective since there are dozens of times where items are posted for the 20th+ time and then finally get a sale. After 25 times of posting with no sales (And this does not count for high tier items) I found that most of my stock goes on to expire forever.

It's different for every server, but for my lofty home on moonguard.. Thats always the case.

So enable sale rates in your accounting and make some hard and fast rules about when your going to STOP selling an item. Always having a d/e'r to liquidate an item is truly a boon in the transmog world. 

And thats not just half of what sale rates can do. 

I've even used them to determine when I should start discounting items.... Theres more possibilities as well. So go ahead and start experimenting with em.

----------


## placce

Ok what the hell....just logged in and TSM has reset all my settings, no groups left NOTHING...random addon is random...shit.

----------


## SAP_Pete

In case you don't use one yet, a banking addon like gBanker is a godsend. Single click to dump all items in the personal or guild bank, single click to withdraw all, or set filters for a range of items.

All in a day's work:

----------


## gorateron

Hello,

I was interested in this product and decided to buy it. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit my personal routine so I really can't use this. *But this is a very good guide!
*I asked my money back, and guess what, got it back the same day! Good service, you can trust this.

-Gora.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> In case you don't use one yet, a banking addon like gBanker is a godsend. Single click to dump all items in the personal or guild bank, single click to withdraw all, or set filters for a range of items.
> 
> All in a day's work:
> Attachment 20202


I use bagnon banking right now. Im also using TSM mailing for mailing and stuff. But bagnon does screw up alot. I think I'll switch if It gets too annoying. (It already is)

----------


## ladygamer

i pmed you the other day hoping to get it setup again as I was an old user... hoping you'll be free one day so that u can help me set it up?  :Smile:

----------


## HeavyFrost

Fantastic guide!! this has helped me a lot to save time auctioning!

----------


## gezus

Something isn't working right for me.. I have an item that the tooltip is saying the realm average is 1k +.. AND there is only 1 listed on the AH for 142.00g.. but when I go to list my item TSM will only post it at 43g... 

Where in the operations I have it set to undercut by 5g. But other than that it's 100% copy of what you have written in this guide. I have been double checking for days.

----------


## silvik

added you on skype, still no add or reply

----------


## stevesgamebox

> added you on skype, still no add or reply


Hey  :Smile:  I accepted all my adds and replies pretty recently. Maybe send me another one?

----------


## stevesgamebox

> i pmed you the other day hoping to get it setup again as I was an old user... hoping you'll be free one day so that u can help me set it up?


Hey Ladygamer. 

Yes I saw that skype message - and couldnt respond at the moment. Thanks for reminding me. Unfortunately, with the website getting a complete overhaul I'm not available for the 1 on 1 setups anymore  :Frown:  I'm very time strapped with moving the website forward, it's alot of stess, but good stress. Perhaps a later date?

----------


## stevesgamebox

Alright  :Smile: .

Hey, well if everything is the way it needs to be setup it shouldnt be posting in that manner. Could you relay me the name of the item? Oh and I can REALLY help you if you post a small screenie of your TSM settings so I can take glance at them. Then I'd likely be able to tell you whats wrong.

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Spaakage

Thanks alot for a awesome guide  :Smile:  Just having one little problem... I seem to be spending alot posting items, which will sell lower then vendor price, is there anyway to automatically skip these while posting ?

----------


## stevesgamebox

Yes actually there is. You can set it so that your minimum price setting takes vendor sale into account. It would look like this.

Minimum Price: 30% WoWuctionregionmedian + 100% vendorsell. Theres more ways you can do it, but for now that's the easiest way to get it done. Of course, you would also have to change your minimum setting to "When below minimum: Post at minimum". 

Whats more if you feel the 30% is making the prices a bit restrictive.. you can settle for something like 10% WoWuctionRegionmedian + 100% vendorsell. 

Complex operations like these are a bit beyond the scope of this guide, but I think you guys can catch on to em. Actually their not that complex at all :P

----------


## Citruz

First of all - great guide! Been doing this kind of auction spamming before, but not all at this rate. The addons help tremendously!

Secondly, do you have some tips for good instances to farm for greens? I'm unsure of which level of items that are selling good right now. I just got back from a 2-3 year break from WoW and am not really up to speed with the norm nowadays yet. Would be great to get some tips!  :Smile:

----------


## Navyhanazor

Zul'Farrak or Stratholme especially if you have a rogue to gather all mobs fast.

----------


## juliye

> First of all - great guide! Been doing this kind of auction spamming before, but not all at this rate. The addons help tremendously!
> 
> Secondly, do you have some tips for good instances to farm for greens? I'm unsure of which level of items that are selling good right now. I just got back from a 2-3 year break from WoW and am not really up to speed with the norm nowadays yet. Would be great to get some tips!


Trash run farming in AQ20 works like a charm aswell, drops rare 55-60 greens which may sell for tons of Gold. Best of luck!

----------


## stevesgamebox

There are also a select few WOD spots ive been experimenting with. The results are sporadic. I may make a post if I cant find a repost of it somewhere...

----------


## Thomja

Is there anyway for me to make TSM(or if there is any addon that does this) sell every green item in my bag that has a vendor price of less than an X amount of gold?

Reposting items that goes for about 50g on the AH is just not worth it when the posting price is this high. Sometimes I lose money by posting my auctions.

----------


## Citruz

> There are also a select few WOD spots ive been experimenting with. The results are sporadic. I may make a post if I cant find a repost of it somewhere...





> Trash run farming in AQ20 works like a charm aswell, drops rare 55-60 greens which may sell for tons of Gold. Best of luck!





> Zul'Farrak or Stratholme especially if you have a rogue to gather all mobs fast.


Okay, cool - thanks for the tips!  :Cool:

----------


## Phildalt

Hey! I'm trying to sell my greens that I got(some I bought cheap on the ah seeing that the market median was at least double) but I'm barely selling them! I had about 200 of them(my bank was full and my inventory too) so I put them all in a group, scanned and put them up on the ah. That cost me soooo much money for posting them... I barely have anything to post again now. Also, is it me or it takes really long to have many greens? I've been doing Bastion of Twilight(the first mobs before the boss) in 25-man heroic with little success. I know it needs time to sell but I won't have enough gold for posting them next time lol Any tips? Thank you very much.

----------


## SAP_Pete

> Hey! I'm trying to sell my greens that I got(some I bought cheap on the ah seeing that the market median was at least double) but I'm barely selling them! I had about 200 of them(my bank was full and my inventory too) so I put them all in a group, scanned and put them up on the ah. That cost me soooo much money for posting them... I barely have anything to post again now. Also, is it me or it takes really long to have many greens? I've been doing Bastion of Twilight(the first mobs before the boss) in 25-man heroic with little success. I know it needs time to sell but I won't have enough gold for posting them next time lol Any tips? Thank you very much.


Farm stuff, craft stuff, resell stuff. Garrisons make a good chunk of gold, certainly enough to pay for listing fees. If a lot of stuff is posted at really low prices, change from "post at minimum" to "do nothing". Saves a lot of fees. A lot of my stuff takes a month or more to sell, so I concentrate on items with low listing fees.

----------


## Timmaayy

Prices are totally broken on my server (Durotan EU). I have about 450 auctions running and barely make 200g every 2 or 3 days which just covers the fees :-( Any tips?

----------


## SAP_Pete

> Prices are totally broken on my server (Durotan EU). I have about 450 auctions running and barely make 200g every 2 or 3 days which just covers the fees :-( Any tips?


Find stuff where the prices are not broken ? Keep buying and selling stuff with low availability and good margins. If all else fails, farm some low level stuff that still sells. 
https://theunderminejournal.com/#eu/...category/deals

----------


## SAP_Pete

Thread necro and shout out to Steve.
I had the opportunity (cough account ban cough cough) to start a new account with no toons and no gold. Now, two weeks later, he sits at over 40k gold, with zero farming whatsoever. 
Starting with zero or very little gold, you have to be a lot more selective (bracers, shields, ranged don't usually sell fast) and look at listing fees more closely.
Started with free gold from Blingbots, and scanned AH for stuff to vendor.Threw all the gold into a Diamond-Tipped Cane for 250g and sold for 2500g minus commission. Off to the races.


Keep at it, there's gold to be made.  :Smile:

----------


## ratspike123

Sent a request on Skype!

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Sent a request on Skype!


Pretty sure I've gotten to it. Let me know  :Smile:  I do get a bunch of requests.

----------


## kavinobama

Skrill, which is also known as MB is now a leading Payment Processor after Liberty Reserve, We are officially offer Skrill Moneybookers Exchange Service, so If you want to Sell Skrill or want to Exchange Skrill to other e-Currency like WebMoney, Payza, PayPal and Perfece money etc you can use our Services.








Ecurrancy.com | Exchange ecurrency | Buy & Sell | Perfect Money | Webmoney | Skrill | Bitcoin | Payza | Ukash | PayPal | Ego pay

----------


## setari

Hey, I sent a request over skype for AHPlayas, I just bought the 9.99 package on OwnedCore here, can you get in touch with me? My skype is robertmichaud, thanks.

----------


## exec85

Hey,

Is there some kind of a informative list showuing where to farm what?

A lot of farm spots are nerfed, fixed, moved and so on. I didn play some time now and it seems all the spots that I farmed are gone. :-/


For example, where is the best Dungeon/Raid to farm BOe's, Cloths and so on.

----------


## setari

Bump, need assistance with the AHPlayas package please, steve. Spent 10 bucks and would like to see my 10 bucks work.

----------


## gezus

Is there a way to Blacklist certain items in the "Add items to group" section? 

So I don't keep selling my Tomb of the clear Mind and few things I don't want to sell? 

(I am doing High volume of items so I get annoyed when adding items that I need to sift through for 2 or three random things.)

Turns out I have another question. 

When something is "Below Minimum Price" How can I set TSm to sell it anyways, and just undercut the lowest price on the AH.

I personally feel like when selling random greens its better to make "some" money off of it (as long as it's more than the vendor price) as opposed to sitting on it when there is already 5 - 10 on the AH. 

Thank you so much for the help in advance.

----------


## Kurahiro

Since WoWuction has having problems and TSM pretty much dropped it, is there any update for this guide on sight? Also, spoke with you on skype, Steve (day 9 Jan); hope you can reply to me soon!

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hey, I sent a request over skype for AHPlayas, I just bought the 9.99 package on OwnedCore here, can you get in touch with me? My skype is robertmichaud, thanks.


Hey Setari  :Smile:  No worries we'll get you taken care of. I've been away from ownedcore for a bit now  :Smile:  

However since everyone is requesting a new guide I think I should give it a shot. I got some really good Ideas cooking. Can you message me on skype? Ill PM you as well.

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Since WoWuction has having problems and TSM pretty much dropped it, is there any update for this guide on sight? Also, spoke with you on skype, Steve (day 9 Jan); hope you can reply to me soon!


Huge update incoming.  :Smile:  Along with serveral pieces and a part 2. Just hold on a little longer!

----------


## stevesgamebox

> Hey,
> 
> Is there some kind of a informative list showuing where to farm what?
> 
> A lot of farm spots are nerfed, fixed, moved and so on. I didn play some time now and it seems all the spots that I farmed are gone. :-/
> 
> 
> For example, where is the best Dungeon/Raid to farm BOe's, Cloths and so on.


Coming In Next Version  :Smile:

----------


## ddrfan

Thanks steve, this is really helpful. Looking forward to the new version  :Smile:

----------


## zorroz

Quick Question. May it be so that the TSM App you install on your computer could cause blizzard to ban you for lets say 3rd party software?

----------


## Container

I believe you can still use this guide even when WoWuction is not in play anymore.
TSM will update its values itself and the basics can pretty much still be used.

I found this guide INSANELY helpful - would you mind if I made a video guide on the main points in the guide for people to watch aswell?
Also, just a heads up for farmers; the LootAppraiser add-on is a pretty nice addon to add to your farm runs, as it will tell you how much gold you've made through let's say an hour of running Uldaman. Calculates everything for you.

----------


## Kurahiro

> I believe you can still use this guide even when WoWuction is not in play anymore.
> TSM will update its values itself and the basics can pretty much still be used.


I think you can setup almost everything but you have to change the Operations settings because it uses specifically the WoWuction Region Median. I tried to set it up to TSM values but it didn't work and I don't know why...

I think the video would be great; I'm also having difficulties setting everything up, the Post Scans aren't working for me..

----------


## Container

> I think you can setup almost everything but you have to change the Operations settings because it uses specifically the WoWuction Region Median. I tried to set it up to TSM values but it didn't work and I don't know why...
> 
> I think the video would be great; I'm also having difficulties setting everything up, the Post Scans aren't working for me..


I want to make sure it's okay with Steve first  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

